# Update: Solei's Filly has arrived! Solei's foaling Thread/2013 Baby Bumps



## Druydess

It appears to be time to begin my sweet Solei's foaling watch and also include all the other happy owners of matronly mares.. I'd been asked to continue the "Baby Bump" thread since it was such a hit last year, and this way-- we can all share separately and together our much anticipated wee ones soon to appear..

So-- my lovely companion- Solei- sweet, solicitous disposition, calm demeanor, extremely trustworthy.. and uniquely whimsical and feminine..










5.5 months:









Baby Bump with child..




































Feel free to share your mare and her beau as well..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She looks great and is getting so big! I'm looking forward to seeing this foal! You forgot the pic of Dream though lol. :wink:


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Spotted

OMG! she is beautiful !


----------



## Druydess

Spotted said:


> OMG! she is beautiful !


Thank you so much Spotted!! We look very much forward to this foal, considering Daddy's beauty as well, which I will post as soon as I can. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

A little bit about my girl:

Solei is a Le Fire Grand-daughter- triple Bask with some Rohara, Corsair, Cognac, double Serafix, Patron, and Ivanhoe Tsultan to name a few. She is 42% Crabbet/Blunt breeding - ECHAS Certified, extremely calm, willing demeanor, people-oriented, gorgeous movement, and child-safe.

Le Fire was a Bask son who had great presence. Solei has several lines to Bask, and seems to have inherited lovely movement from him. She is a bit of an anomaly as she is much typier than her parents and much more refined. The authority on Arab breeding has told me that it appears she inherited her lovely head and neck from Ivanhoe Tsultan. All the better for her future get.

I had heard her sire had shown, but in consulting AHA- Arabdatasource.com- there is no record of any accomplishments, so apparently not. Perhaps it was a fun show. I did not find any show record for her Dam as well.

She has had some very successful Great-Grandsires, such as Ivanhoe Tsultan, Le Fire, and Cognac.

Cognac's history is quite interesting:

Bred by Lasma Arabian Stud, US. Syndicated for $2,500,000.
1976 US National Top Ten Park
1976 Canadian Top Ten Park
1977 US National Top Ten Park
1977 Canadian National Champion Park

Sire of 79+ champions / 499 foals
Sire of 26 National winners
Sire of 32 National winner producers

A full brother to Gdansk, Canadian National Park Champion. Cognac is a noted sire of horses with tremendous athletic ability. He is the sire of two National Champion Park horses, Miss Cognac (who sold at auction for $600,000), Cutty Water and 1990 US National Champion Park Horse (Reserve), Cognac Perfection.

Le Fire:










Cognac:










As an interesting side-note-- Gdansk is the G-Grandsire of my show-mare DS Magic's Royalty. His son Duel- her grand-sire was a 1998 US National Top 10 English Pleasure Stallion.


----------



## Druydess

Le Fire:










Ivanhoe Tsultan:


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Wow, I'm not going to lie I am one of those who don't fancy Arabs, but she is gorgeous. I think I could definitely make an exception for her . I can't wait to see this foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Looking forward to see this foal. What a lovely mare-such a sweet expression.


----------



## BBBCrone

This girl is so beautiful and so sweet! I can't hardly wait


----------



## Druydess

QuarterCarolina said:


> Wow, I'm not going to lie I am one of those who don't fancy Arabs, but she is gorgeous. I think I could definitely make an exception for her . I can't wait to see this foal!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If a non-arab person loves your horse-- it is a high compliment indeed! Thanks so much QC! Can't wait myself-- stay tuned to see what little Miss Solei gifts to us.. :wink:


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious

Good luck with foaling, you have lovely horses.


----------



## WSArabians

I don't recall giving you permission to post my mare up here... But I'll allow it anyway.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> I don't recall giving you permission to post my mare up here... But I'll allow it anyway.


That's what I love about you WSA-- you're so understanding and generous!! LOL :wink:

"Our" mare looks pretty good, huh??


----------



## EliRose

Oh gosh I can't deal with all of your beauties!


----------



## Druydess

EliRose said:


> Oh gosh I can't deal with all of your beauties!


I'm afraid you're going to have to suffer through.. :wink:

A few more will be in foal soon.. :clap:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Curious...Is her name pronounced "So-Lay"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> Curious...Is her name pronounced "So-Lay"?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes- it is. It's French for "sun." :lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> That's what I love about you WSA-- you're so understanding and generous!! LOL :wink:
> 
> "Our" mare looks pretty good, huh??


That she is!  
Only too bad the due date is so far away! :-|


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Looking forward to see this foal. What a lovely mare-such a sweet expression.


She is definitely my most feminine-faced mare, and she is a sweet in disposition as she looks!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> This girl is so beautiful and so sweet! I can't hardly wait


I'm so glad you got to see her first hand. Between her and Dream- this foal should be a total cuddle-bug!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

QuarterCarolina said:


> Wow, I'm not going to lie I am one of those who don't fancy Arabs, but she is gorgeous. I think I could definitely make an exception for her . I can't wait to see this foal!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have this same feeling! BEAUTIFUL mare!! Just drop dead gorgeous!! :-D
Wishing you a good and healthy foaling. I look forward to seeing this baby.


----------



## QuarterCarolina

I will DEFINITELY be stalking this thread


----------



## HorseLovinLady

We need new pics Dru! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> Good luck with foaling, you have lovely horses.


Thanks so much!! Just 2 1/2 months to go.. :clap:


----------



## CLaPorte432

*headdesk* THAT long! *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

BrieannaKelly said:


> I have this same feeling! BEAUTIFUL mare!! Just drop dead gorgeous!! :-D
> Wishing you a good and healthy foaling. I look forward to seeing this baby.


Thank you Brianna!! I hope for an easy birth as well - and I so look forward to Solei's baby! :lol:


----------



## Druydess

QuarterCarolina said:


> I will DEFINITELY be stalking this thread


Please do-- I imagine there'll be a few people awaiting this little gift!!



HorseLovinLady said:


> We need new pics Dru! :wink:


I'll get some today.. was there yesterday, but it was so cold and nasty, we had to focus on bedding stalls and putting on blankets.
I did however, get to spend time rubbing the belly and the baby was just rocking!! What a great thing to feel your dreams under your hands!


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> *headdesk* THAT long! *sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes-- I know.. seems like forever! :shock:


----------



## Druydess

May I present Her Roundedness-- at 8 months:


----------



## BBBCrone

WOOOOOOOO *itches furry belly* Look at that mamma! She's even looks good when she waddles!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> WOOOOOOOO *itches furry belly* Look at that mamma! She's even looks good when she waddles!


I love rubbing the belly.. baby has been very active lately. Pregnancy very much agrees with her. Looks like Dream put a pretty good sized baby in there...LOL :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Yes, I agree .. she still has what, 3 months? She's gonna POP!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Yes, I agree .. she still has what, 3 months? She's gonna POP!


A little less than 3.. she's due May 6th. :clap:


----------



## PaintedBandit

Holy moly that's a beautiful mare! I'm not a *huge* Arab fan but she's my 'type' so to speak! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Druydess

PaintedBandit said:


> Holy moly that's a beautiful mare! I'm not a *huge* Arab fan but she's my 'type' so to speak! Can't wait to see the baby!


Thanks so much Painted Bandit. Don't feel bad-- she seems to win over non-Arab people on a regular basis! 
She is an amazing horse; I am very fortunate to have her and I look forward to her coming baby.


----------



## Druydess

Aunt Soliei-- counseling her nephews, Psynny and Echo, on proper pregnant mare worshiping etiquette..










Pregnant mare grazing heaven:


----------



## amp23

She's such a pretty girl. She's going to have a nice little baby!

And I must say, I'm very jealous of your green grass!!


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> She's such a pretty girl. She's going to have a nice little baby!
> 
> And I must say, I'm very jealous of your green grass!!


Thanks so much amp! The waiting seems forever.. :wink: Solei is one of the mares I can trust to "watch herself" :lol: and not wander off somewhere. I let her graze all around the farm to her heart's content, and fortunately, in Florida we have green grass year round. I take advantage of the extra nutrition for the little one.


----------



## amp23

I'm only 30 mins above Florida on the coast so we still have some grass but nothing like that! How many days along is she now?


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> I'm only 30 mins above Florida on the coast so we still have some grass but nothing like that! How many days along is she now?


We've been lucky with some rain to keep it green. I think she's at day 273 or 274..


----------



## amp23

Druydess said:


> We've been lucky with some rain to keep it green. I think she's at day 273 or 274..


So lots more waiting for us.....


----------



## HorseLovinLady

When do we get new daddy to be Dream pics Dru? ;-)


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> So lots more waiting for us.....


:::::::::sigh:::::::::::: yes-- 2 more months.. :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> :::::::::sigh:::::::::::: yes-- 2 more months.. :shock:


 I know how you feel, I was on pins and needles when I was waiting on "my" girls to have their babies in 2008.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> When do we get new daddy to be Dream pics Dru? ;-)


Dream-Daddy pics:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I know how you feel, I was on pins and needles when I was waiting on "my" girls to have their babies in 2008.


Well-- I will just have to distract myself with the breeding season.. looks like Chevelle is beginning her season, so Dream's gonna be busy.. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> Well-- I will just have to distract myself with the breeding season.. looks like Chevelle is beginning her season, so Dream's gonna be busy.. :wink:


Uh oh ... that boy gonna need some Oysters!! YAY *claps*


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Uh oh ... that boy gonna need some Oysters!! YAY *claps*


Oh yes-- he is!! LOL

I can not wait to see the type, size, movement, and bone with this cross!!
A little Spanish and a lotta Padron on her side-- with his double El Shaklan; Desperado, Russian/Polish..with Crabbet all around - - - Oh yeah.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few more of Daddy:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Lovely! Is this your facility? *drool*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> Lovely! Is this your facility? *drool*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No-- sadly- not mine. This was a show-- Dream's first, where he was actually better behaved than the geldings..

I am shopping for a nice facility, but can't find anything nearby- and I really don't want to move too far..


----------



## WSArabians

A couple of a few of my girls:


----------



## Druydess

Oh My Goodness-- what woolleyboogers!!! 

They are huge!!


----------



## Druydess

Here's one of Solei a few weeks ago- though it really doesn't show her real size:










I need to get more tomorrow-- she's much bigger..


----------



## Druydess

This one gives a better idea:










When are yours due WS??


----------



## WSArabians

Yup.... I think mine have you beat in the round department. LOL


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Yup.... I think mine have you beat in the round department. LOL


Yes-- they do.. when are they due?? Solei still has 9 weeks..


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Yes-- they do.. when are they due?? Solei still has 9 weeks..


I'm a little embarrassed to say...
May.... :lol:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to say...
> May.... :lol:


HAHAHA!! Was there a rogue elephant running around your fields?? :rofl:

Hey-- you'll have big babies..

Ya never know-- Chevelle never got THAT big and delivered a HUGE colt-- Psynny.. I have no idea where she hid him.. :wink:

And Solei's a maiden, so she'll probably be on the smaller side this pregnancy..

I'm excited for your babies as well! What's the breeding on your girls??


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!! Was there a rogue elephant running around your fields?? :rofl:
> 
> Hey-- you'll have big babies..
> 
> Ya never know-- Chevelle never got THAT big and delivered a HUGE colt-- Psynny.. I have no idea where she hid him.. :wink:
> 
> And Solei's a maiden, so she'll probably be on the smaller side this pregnancy..
> 
> I'm excited for your babies as well! What's the breeding on your girls??


The first bay:

Ok Brianna Arabian

Second bay:

Ok Rythm of My Heart Arabian

Chestnut:

Zina Arabian

I'm really excited too. My first homebred foals since 2007! 
Especially since the odds of Reed recovering as a breeding stallion are slim to none, I'm hoping for some really nice babies to replace his bloodlines.


----------



## WSArabians

This was a mare I sold, also due in may. :shock:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> The first bay:
> 
> Ok Brianna Arabian
> 
> Second bay:
> 
> Ok Rythm of My Heart Arabian
> 
> Chestnut:
> 
> Zina Arabian
> 
> I'm really excited too. My first homebred foals since 2007!
> Especially since the odds of Reed recovering as a breeding stallion are slim to none, I'm hoping for some really nice babies to replace his bloodlines.


Loooove their pedigrees!! We sure have similar taste in Arabians! Solid bloodlines. What happened to Reed?? I must have missed it..

I know how you feel-- This is my first ever bred by my own hand, though Psynny and Echo were products of my choices long distance, which I certainly couldn't be happier about. But it's different when it's your farm and your own presence.

May can't come quickly enough!!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Loooove their pedigrees!! We sure have similar taste in Arabians! Solid bloodlines. What happened to Reed?? I must have missed it..
> 
> I know how you feel-- This is my first ever bred by my own hand, though Psynny and Echo were products of my choices long distance, which I certainly couldn't be happier about. But it's different when it's your farm and your own presence.
> 
> May can't come quickly enough!!:lol:


Thanks! I'd say we certaintly do! I love that old foundation breeding. One big reason why I snatched up Khade as soon as he came back on the market. Really excited to see what he produces for me.
I tried to buy Rythm's dam (beautiful Western Pleasure winner) but they just wanted to buy Rythm. LOL 

Ack, I know! Sucks that's still over two months away!

As for Reed, here's his thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/prayers-reed-147791/
But long story short, he got injuried wihle I was in the hospital, ended up with frostbite due to swelling because he couldn't retract his penis back in. Sent him for two surgeries but it's just a waiting game now. Neither of the vets he has seen are too optimistic, though.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Thanks! I'd say we certaintly do! I love that old foundation breeding. One big reason why I snatched up Khade as soon as he came back on the market. Really excited to see what he produces for me.
> I tried to buy Rythm's dam (beautiful Western Pleasure winner) but they just wanted to buy Rythm. LOL
> 
> Ack, I know! Sucks that's still over two months away!
> 
> As for Reed, here's his thread:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/prayers-reed-147791/
> But long story short, he got injuried wihle I was in the hospital, ended up with frostbite due to swelling because he couldn't retract his penis back in. Sent him for two surgeries but it's just a waiting game now. Neither of the vets he has seen are too optimistic, though.


Jeez girl.. I am SO sorry you have had to deal with so much CRAP!!  
Don't give up; horses can be very resilient. I am so glad you have foals coming from him. I've always admired your boy.

You have a wonderful herd and so much good that HAS to be coming your way. Getting knocked down is no fun, but spitting in the eye of misfortune and being successful in spite if it sure is!! You're that kind of person.. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Jeez girl.. I am SO sorry you have had to deal with so much CRAP!!
> Don't give up; horses can be very resilient. I am so glad you have foals coming from him. I've always admired your boy.
> 
> You have a wonderful herd and so much good that HAS to be coming your way. Getting knocked down is no fun, but spitting in the eye of misfortune and being successful in spite if it sure is!! You're that kind of person.. :wink:


Aww, thanks, Dru! Means a lot! 
I'm crossing my fingers he recovers, but realistically getting prepared that he won't. I've had crying fits but I think I'm getting emotionally drained. 
I slipped heading out to attend to him the other day, and caused some pain in my hip. Going in for x-rays on monday, fingers crossed I didn't ****** anything. Another surgery would NOT be fun right now. 
I definitely need some babies to help cheer me up!

These two I plan on crossing with Khade... Should be nice, I think!

Jandala Ballerina Arabian
Mystical Jaden Arabian


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Aww, thanks, Dru! Means a lot!
> I'm crossing my fingers he recovers, but realistically getting prepared that he won't. I've had crying fits but I think I'm getting emotionally drained.
> I slipped heading out to attend to him the other day, and caused some pain in my hip. Going in for x-rays on monday, fingers crossed I didn't ****** anything. Another surgery would NOT be fun right now.
> I definitely need some babies to help cheer me up!
> 
> These two I plan on crossing with Khade... Should be nice, I think!
> 
> Jandala Ballerina Arabian
> Mystical Jaden Arabian


It is well-deserved!! :wink:
It's been quite a while since they did the repair; being young- you should have a good chance of the hip staying intact at this point. More likely you have residual inflammation and muscle/tendon irritation from the jarring of impact. That can sometimes hurt worse.

Your horses' pedigrees are making me drool..LOL

Khade is also a lovely boy.. I don't think you'll be disappointed with those crosses.

I am looking forward to Psynny's Crabbet influence/contribution in the future as well, provided he continues as he has been, so I feel your excitement..LOL


----------



## WSArabians

I may be looking at Psynny x Khade daughter.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> I may be looking at Psynny x Khade daughter.


That can be arranged! :wink:

I would love to work with another breeder with such lovely Crabbet lines and similar preferences. Those bloodlines are tried and true.

I will certainly be using him to compliment my Crabbet-based breeding if he becomes what I think he will.


----------



## BBBCrone

WSArabians said:


> This was a mare I sold, also due in may. :shock:


Holy waddle batman!!

And I have made a special candle for Reed, we shall see if we can get his neither parts some good energy *nod nod*

And no matter how I say that, it's going to sound quite ... creepy.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Holy waddle batman!!
> 
> And I have made a special candle for Reed, we shall see if we can get his neither parts some good energy *nod nod*
> 
> And no matter how I say that, it's going to sound quite ... creepy.


LOL-- she is a round thing, isn't she..?? LOL 

I shall join you in energies sent for Mr. Reed. not creepy at all..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> This was a mare I sold, also due in may. :shock:


My goodness-- she is a butterball!! What are you feeding these girls? LOL :shock:


----------



## Reckyroo

Can't wait to see this baby  xx


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> My goodness-- she is a butterball!! What are you feeding these girls? LOL :shock:


LOL
She was actually still just pawing... She has no excuse!
My other girls are on a high alfalfa hay now, with the exception of Zina who's on a Step Right program to gain some weight she lost to an allergic reaction to hay from my previous hay guy. 
They're... easy keepers. lol


----------



## Druydess

Reckyroo said:


> Can't wait to see this baby  xx


Me either Recky!! It seems like it'a already been forever!!:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I've said it a bunch of times but i'm sayin it again, I'm so ready to see the Dream/Solei baby. I won't be having anymore foals so I have to watch other people's foaling threads.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I've said it a bunch of times but i'm sayin it again, I'm so ready to see the Dream/Solei baby. I won't be having anymore foals so I have to watch other people's foaling threads.


You're not the only one. Friends and boarders at the farm are getting more excited by the day! You can share my foal watches!! LOL :wink:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

subbing


----------



## Druydess

Red Cedar Farm said:


> subbing


Glad to have you join the thread!!  Welcome!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> You're not the only one. Friends and boarders at the farm are getting more excited by the day! You can share my foal watches!! LOL :wink:


 Awww thanks!!  RCF, I love your avatar pic!


----------



## BBBCrone

Gosh Dru - you should charge admission for this! You'd be rich!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

BBBCrone said:


> Gosh Dru - you should charge admission for this! You'd be rich!


 I hope she don't, cause i'm broke lol. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

HorseLovinLady said:


> I hope she don't, cause i'm broke lol. :lol:  :wink:


****! Yeah, me too ... I think I opened mouth and inserted foot there.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Gosh Dru - you should charge admission for this! You'd be rich!


HAHAHAHA!! Well-- I think there are other threads more "admission-worthy," but I imagine this one will be well-read soon enough.. LOL :rofl:

Besides-- you girls have a life-time admission..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

What about me? I was your first official fan club member, remember?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> What about me? I was your first official fan club member, remember?


LOL-- yes, I remember - - you are also included..:wink:
You all are a GREAT fan club!!


----------



## Druydess

Well-- Solei had 8 weeks to go, and her baby, as my trainer put it, was "cantering in the womb" today! Made us both giggle like girls!! You could see the gyrations a mile away...

So-- here she is at 9 months:


----------



## BBBCrone

She looks great! That's one healthy looking mom-to-be.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> She looks great! That's one healthy looking mom-to-be.


Thanks BBB!! It's amazing how much pregnancy agrees with this mare! It's as if her entire aura has changed since conception!


----------



## Druydess

Here's her "****y Pregnant Mare" face..
Apparently Khassie was too close..lol


----------



## BBBCrone

**** that one should go in the "mare glare" thread in the pictures section. I'm lovin the nostrils on her LOL


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> **** that one should go in the "mare glare" thread in the pictures section. I'm lovin the nostrils on her LOL


I didn't realize there was a "mare glare" thread.. I'll have to look for it.. She certainly qulaifies- LOL


----------



## lives2hope

Oh my goodness what a stunning mare. And you guys are due close to when we are I'll post pictures. My mare is a bashkir curly, this is her first foal. We compete in trail and extreme trail rock solid trail horse and she can clear a 5 foot fence with far more ease then I'd like (fencing her in is nightmare we are stuck with electric because it's the only thing that will work). She is 15'2 and built like a tank. It's hard to come by a good solid big horse where we live so we bred her for my husband future hunting and pleasure riding mount. We are very excited for this foal. The stallion is bigger then she is 16'2 very loud and super kind with a very easy going personality. We are guessing she is going to foal about 5/15 but first time so we know all rules are out the window. I was seriously thinking she was huge until I saw pictures of the other mares foaling in May... Excuse our temp shelter and fencing we had record breaking wind falls this year that knocked out both of our other fencing and this is what we are stuck with until our ground thaws out. Here is the stallion and our mare before pregnancy.


----------



## lives2hope

Oh forgot you more then likely want to see the baby bump here is what she looks like now.


----------



## texasgal

lives2hope .. have you started a foaling thread for your mare??


----------



## lives2hope

Yes we just started one yesterday. We are really a rather bit too excited about this.


----------



## texasgal

Ohhhhhhhh .. I found it .. I'll move over there to chat!


----------



## Druydess

lives2hope said:


> Oh my goodness what a stunning mare. And you guys are due close to when we are I'll post pictures. My mare is a bashkir curly, this is her first foal. We compete in trail and extreme trail rock solid trail horse and she can clear a 5 foot fence with far more ease then I'd like (fencing her in is nightmare we are stuck with electric because it's the only thing that will work). She is 15'2 and built like a tank.


Thank you!!

What a great looking couple of horses!! Definitely going to be a tank-y pretty baby!! She may not look as big gestation-wise to you compared with horses like Arabs; she's a big girl and there's more room for baby.

It's wonderful that used her in your wedding! What a great horse.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Solei looks amazing!


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Druydess

And Obsidian Dream S-- sire of Solei's upcoming foal..










Enough to get one all twitterpated..:wink: :shock:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

*DROOLING* That is one FINE hunka horse right there!


----------



## Druydess

Red Cedar Farm said:


> *DROOLING* That is one FINE hunka horse right there!


Thank you my dear-- hunky has been used to describe him..LOL :wink:


----------



## lives2hope

She is our fist horse that has shown before the last month of pregnancy so all of us around here are thinking she is huge. ****. Apparently we are just not use to the more elegant smaller breeds in foal. We just lost our Arabian mare and I'm sure enjoying watching the updates on yours. Very beautiful girl I'm sure the baby is going to be just stunning. I think I might be having a bam bam to your pebble.


----------



## Druydess

lives2hope said:


> She is our fist horse that has shown before the last month of pregnancy so all of us around here are thinking she is huge. ****. Apparently we are just not use to the more elegant smaller breeds in foal. We just lost our Arabian mare and I'm sure enjoying watching the updates on yours. Very beautiful girl I'm sure the baby is going to be just stunning. I think I might be having a bam bam to your pebble.


HAHAHAHA!! Yes-- your girl would have a Bam-Bam to my Pebble! :rofl:

I am so sorry to hear you lost your Arabian. :-( It's so very difficult to lose a cherished companion.

I will be especially interested to see your Bam-Bam very soon!! Perhaps he or she will add some joy and mitigate your recent loss. I hope so. I lost my most precious mare less than a few years ago and my heart still aches for her... but Solei is her full sister, so there is a double blessing in her coming foal. TY for your kind words; this is a very special new life soon to come- as is yours..


----------



## lives2hope

Thank you for your kind words. We are coping with our loss, I am not doing so well but this foal is keeping us busy getting ready for him/her. So we are all just trying to stay very excited about that. We are considering buying another Arab, but we got Mia as a rescue and she was an older girl. I'm just not sure that I'm up to breaking a young Arab horse to ride. I am rather positive I might break something of my own in the process! So for now I get to enjoy them from a far. This is my polite way of saying I will stalking your thread.


----------



## Roperchick

Druydess said:


> And Obsidian Dream S-- sire of Solei's upcoming foal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to get one all twitterpated..:wink: :shock:


talk about eye-candy!


----------



## Druydess

lives2hope said:


> Thank you for your kind words. We are coping with our loss, I am not doing so well but this foal is keeping us busy getting ready for him/her. So we are all just trying to stay very excited about that. We are considering buying another Arab, but we got Mia as a rescue and she was an older girl. I'm just not sure that I'm up to breaking a young Arab horse to ride. I am rather positive I might break something of my own in the process! So for now I get to enjoy them from a far. This is my polite way of saying I will stalking your thread.


You are so very welcome. I do know how you feel-- from my own experience. I can only say it DOES get better. The loss of my dear Firestorm-- Solei's sister, was one of the factors influencing her being bred. She is deserving on her own merit, but my one regret is never having bred her sister. I am fortunate to have Solei, and now, a continuation of both sisters' - who are the most amazing spirits!
Be patient. The healing will come, and there'll be new joys and more love to come.
Please feel free to stalk my thread..LOL I'll invite you to join Solei's fan club- we have several very vocal members now..:wink::shock:


----------



## Druydess

Solei and her big sis Firestorm-- sometimes-- I could only tell them apart by Firestorm's socks..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

WOW! they look a lot alike!


----------



## lives2hope

> I could only tell them apart by Firestorm's socks..


Oh my goodness Firestorm is beautiful and so appropriately named. I love the socks. Love socks and stockings on horses. I'm truly and deeply sorry for your loss. I hope this baby brings healing and tons love to your life.


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> talk about eye-candy!


Thank you Roperchick!! I love all the little graphics you come up with! :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Most recent baby bump pic;










Less than 8 weeks to go!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

This is going to be a looong 8 weeks.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> This is going to be a looong 8 weeks.


Yes-- it is... :shock:


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> WOW! they look a lot alike!


They really were nearly carbon copies, but Firestorm was taller and had socks. Solei is typier. Both are identical in disposition.

A favorite of Firestorm:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She was so beautiful....as is Solei. I am truly sorry for your loss, but like others have said, I believe this foal will help bring healing for you.
It appears Solei is due around the same time as my girl, Sizzle. Wanna take bets on who will foal first?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Firestorm was gorgeous, I remember when you lost her. :-( I think your newest filly looks like her some.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Firestorm was gorgeous, I remember when you lost her. :-( I think your newest filly looks like her some.


She was indeed, inside and out, and is the inspiration for all I do concerning horses.
The new little girl favors her a bit..


----------



## Druydess

7 1/2 weeks to go..
She's bigger than these pics suggest..


----------



## Druydess

lives2hope said:


> Oh my goodness Firestorm is beautiful and so appropriately named. I love the socks. Love socks and stockings on horses. I'm truly and deeply sorry for your loss. I hope this baby brings healing and tons love to your life.


Thanks so much for your kind words. Solei has been a great source of healing. I am blessed to have her. Several people have tried to buy her, and I have never considered it. 
I look at Firestorm as a teacher; here for a while to inspire - and moving on to inspire others. She planted the seed and it took firm root, and now.. I have so much to be grateful for. :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's lookin great Dru!! Now we need pics of the boys and new filly. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's lookin great Dru!! Now we need pics of the boys and new filly. ;-)


The boys look like llamas.. I think we'll have to wait --lol.. have a few of the filly..


----------



## SunnyDraco

Double shot of baby bumps, both are due any day from now to end of April- if they are truely evil and go the full 365 days :shock: :lol:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is my baby bump, though she is hiding it good in this picture she is getting to be a huge cow! :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

We need an update on Miss Solei Dru! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> We need an update on Miss Solei Dru! ;-)


I know; I know!! Been away on a wonderful camping trip for a week.. will get updated pics Saturday.. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Cool can't wait! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Loving all the baby bumps!! Keep 'em coming!!

Sorry I've been away-- had a lovely long vacation and have been busy breeding mares this past 2 weeks! 

Solei is at Day 305! Not too long to go. The baby dropped and she is huge for a Maiden mare. Pics do not relay her actual size accurately:


----------



## Druydess

OMG Sunny!! They are huge!!

KyMO-- she looks pretty big to me!


----------



## WSArabians

One more month!!
She sure is getting chunky! 
She actually reminds me alot of my Fire An Ice daughter I just lost. 

Reed put his first on the ground already - a GORGEOUS bay sabino filly. I hope I get one too! LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

Druydess said:


> OMG Sunny!! They are huge!!
> 
> KyMO-- she looks pretty big to me!


The chestnut dropped her beautiful 1/2 Arab bay little filly 4 days ago, still waiting for the black purebred baby


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> One more month!!
> She sure is getting chunky!
> She actually reminds me alot of my Fire An Ice daughter I just lost.
> 
> Reed put his first on the ground already - a GORGEOUS bay sabino filly. I hope I get one too! LOL



I'm so sorry you lost her WSA. :-(

My boys are related to F&I. Lovely stallion!

Oooooo-- pics of his filly?? :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> The chestnut dropped her beautiful 1/2 Arab bay little filly 4 days ago, still waiting for the black purebred baby


I just found her-- what a precious girl!


----------



## SunnyDraco

*1 down, 1 to go*

Magic delivered at 341 days gestation, here is her beautiful little girl
































Dreamer is at 338 days today, can't get enough milk for milk tests but it has gone from tasting bitter to tasting bland. Getting close


----------



## Druydess

What a lovely little girl Sunny!! Good luck with Dreamer; shouldn't be long now!! As for me-- I have another 4+ weeks.. ::::sigh:::::


----------



## WSArabians

horsecrazygirl said:


> ^^I was thinking the same thing.


Horrible picture but...


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I'm so sorry you lost her WSA. :-(
> 
> My boys are related to F&I. Lovely stallion!
> 
> Oooooo-- pics of his filly?? :wink:


Oops, I quoted the wrong person, but her pic is below! LOL

She was a hard loss. I brought her up in foal in a Khartoon Klassic son and she lost it at 10 months along. I had planned to re-bred her back to Khade his spring but it just wasn't too be.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Sorry I've been away-- had a lovely long vacation and have been busy breeding mares this past 2 weeks!
> 
> Solei is at Day 305! Not too long to go. The baby dropped and she is huge for a Maiden mare


 She looks great Dru and is getting huge!! Which mares did you get bred? Hope you had fun on your vacation!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Horrible picture but...


Awwwww... what a mug!! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Druydess

Day 306 of my beautiful Solei looking very serene and matronly.



















Please don't mind the stalls behind her- they're being re-built as a gelding on the farm found them terribly tasty in spite of his hay - and literally pulled them down..


----------



## EliRose

Oh my goodness she is so beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's looking great Dru!!


----------



## Druydess

EliRose said:


> Oh my goodness she is so beautiful!


Thank you EliRose..

She is such a blessing, and I so look forward to her foal..


----------



## Druydess

Some more.. bleached and winter fuzzy-- my Solei is still gorgeous..










Baby- just hangin' on the left..- talkin' to sister Rowan...LOL:










Forgot to mention that Easter welcomed in a half sibling to Dream-- Sire of Solei's foal, and is he ever exotic and typey.. LOVE this line which stamps its get SO consistently.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's looking great Dru!!


Thanks HLL!! Motherhood certainly becomes her! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She looks great Dru and is getting huge!! Which mares did you get bred? Hope you had fun on your vacation!


As of today, Khassie, Chevelle, and Emma have been bred. However, with the very odd, frequent cold snaps for FL here lately, we're not sure they all developed a ripe follicle, so we'll see in a week or two.. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

She is a chunky monkey!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Thanks HLL!! Motherhood certainly becomes her! :wink:


 Your welcome!! Yes it does. Solei gets prettier and prettier. I hope your other girls took too. We need some new pics of big Echo and your newest filly. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians

Baby bumps!

Zina:









Rythm:









Bree:









Tasha:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Boooootiful girls!


----------



## anniegirl

Oh my goodness!! They are all soooo beautiful!! Cant wait to see all these babes!!


----------



## WSArabians

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Boooootiful girls!


Thanks! They're pretty awesome, I think. :lol:


----------



## Cacowgirl

Can't wait to see the lovely treasures hidden away in their bellies.


----------



## Druydess

Solei-- less than 4 weeks to go!!
She already is working on a bag-- not sure she's going to make it..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I can't get over how breath takingly beautiful she is!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's lookin great Dru!! We need an udder shot! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I can't get over how breath takingly beautiful she is!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TY so much KyMo! 

I have always thought she was the epitome of femininity and elegant beauty. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Warning-- for those with delicate sensibilities-- lady-parts ahead..

We have a bag!! Solei is working on bringing her baby into the world...very doubtful she'll make it til the 6th!









[/URL]






[URL=http://s232.photobucket.com/user/druydess/media/Solei%20Preganancy/SB02_zps05d8b0c1.jpg.html]










[/URL]


----------



## HorseLovinLady

By those pics, I think you'll have a baby very soon. She looks beautiful too!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Subbing!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> By those pics, I think you'll have a baby very soon. She looks beautiful too!


I certainly hope you're right!! Waiting is nerve-wracking at this point..LOL


----------



## CLaPorte432

She has a bigger bag then my girl that already foaled! Lol. When is the 320 day mark?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ok, I've been quietly creeping this thread, waiting for her to get closer to the due date, but judging by those bag pictures, she is looking pretty close and I can be silent no longer. Subbing. 

P.S. She is absolutely gorgeous. Arabs are my favorite.


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> She has a bigger bag then my girl that already foaled! Lol. When is the 320 day mark?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL!! Well even my trainer says she's been ahead of her 2 girls who were bred before her. I guess she's being very industrious about her matron duties. :wink:

She hit Day 320 yesterday. Today is 321.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> I certainly hope you're right!! Waiting is nerve-wracking at this point..LOL


 Yes it is! I nearly chewed my fingernails off waiting for Bonnie to foal Cheyenne.


----------



## Druydess

Glynnis said:


> Ok, I've been quietly creeping this thread, waiting for her to get closer to the due date, but judging by those bag pictures, she is looking pretty close and I can be silent no longer. Subbing.
> 
> P.S. She is absolutely gorgeous. Arabs are my favorite.


Feel free to creep away!! I enjoy sharing her..

Please-- do not be silent; join the foaling excitement! 
Thanks Glynnis: Solei is a rare gem..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh boy! Safe zone! Come on momma grow a healthy beautiful baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

subbing
Wow I love your arabs, they are exactly the way they should be


----------



## WSArabians

So close!
Is it still clear fluid that's coming out right now?


----------



## Druydess

jaydee said:


> subbing
> Wow I love your arabs, they are exactly the way they should be


Thanks so much Jaydee!!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> So close!
> Is it still clear fluid that's coming out right now?


She hasn't had any fluid as of yet-- she is that ahead of herself..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Day 323:

Poor girl can't even reach past her belly!! 



Have NO idea what she was doing here.. but look at that baby!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

will this foal be dream's first foal to hit the ground?

i just want to hug this big momma! she looks so inviting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> will this foal be dream's first foal to hit the ground?
> 
> i just want to hug this big momma! she looks so inviting...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


CLaPorte.. yes it is Dream's first foal. We are all on pins and needles to see this baby!

She is a hugger too! She has the sweetest personality and so loves her people..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

She looks so cuddly and sweet!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> She looks so cuddly and sweet!


She really is! She is calm, willing, intelligent, and affectionate - can't think of better qualities to instill in new baby..


----------



## Druydess

Obsidian Dream S-- sire to Solei's upcoming foal..

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/la+legacy+de+solei

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/obsidian+dream+s


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^^ new avatar photo right there.


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Can't wait to see he baby!!! The Dam and Sire are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> ^^^ new avatar photo right there.


Great idea!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

txlovemyhorses said:


> Can't wait to see he baby!!! The Dam and Sire are just beautiful!!!


We have quite a few people anxiously awaiting the result of this cross!! Thanks so much for the kind words!!

Daddy strutting his stuff.. (he's had a VERY busy spring..LOL) 



Om El Najeeb Dream x LR Spitten Image
3 years old
Bred by Sue Wells of Sapphire Farms
Owned by Obsidian Arabians


----------



## anniegirl

He is a DREAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EliRose

Don't mind me . . . Just salivating . . .


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> He is a DREAM!!!!!!!!!


And getting more Dreamy every day!! LOL



EliRose said:


> Don't mind me . . . Just salivating . . .


I can't blame ya girl! Still hard to believe he's mine.. :wink:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

I'm drooling over here! He is SEXY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Solei looks great and Dream is gorgeous!!


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I'm drooling over here! He is SEXY!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- he is a sexy beast.. and all my girls do confirm this.. :wink::wink::shock:


----------



## Druydess

Well-- we have wax today.. not a lot, but some - and a tight, huge bag, No milk yet and she's supposed to be due in 13 days. No soft tail head and no other signs of impending birth, but could be anytime now.. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Eeekkk! I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

*We have a FILLY!!!!!!!
*
Solei decided to be sneaky and go early with no warning... and gifted us with a healthy, chestnut filly.. pics will be forthcoming later...


----------



## SunnyDraco

Awesome! Congrats 
Can't wait to see pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Thanks Ladies!! I am so excited!! What a good horse Solei is; she gave me exactly what I wanted!!! 

I would update the thread title, but I have no idea how... LOL


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Someone will update I think? I knew! I was watching for it this morning. I bet it's a beautiful little girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Someone will update I think? I knew! I was watching for it this morning. I bet it's a beautiful little girl!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know if you have to ask for a Mod to do that or what.. :?


----------



## Fahntasia

Congratulations dru!! You have a beautiful herd of horses =) Cannot wait to see pics of your newest addition. 

Your stud blows my mind, he looks EXACTLY like the black Arabian stud at my barn where I board! 

Anyhoo back on track, grats again and PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Druydess said:


> I don't know if you have to ask for a Mod to do that or what.. :?


Whenever I wanted to update the title of one my threads, I report the original post to the mods, then ask for the title to be changed because the foal arrived


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> Whenever I wanted to update the title of one my threads, I report the original post to the mods, then ask for the title to be changed because the foal arrived


TY Sunny!! That sounds simple enough!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats


----------



## Druydess

Heading out now to get pics-- hold the pink bats!! - will post later!!

You know I'd NEVER leave any of you without pics!!


----------



## texasgal

This is going to be the daintiest little filly ever ... can't wait for pics.


----------



## tempest

How did I miss this thread completely?!


----------



## cmarie

Congrats, on your filly looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Roperchick

Oooooh myyyyy gooooooood! Why you no has pictures?????? Lol I'm sorry I'm sorry


----------



## txlovemyhorses

congratulations can't wait for pics


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Yay!! Congratulations!! Looking forward to those wonderful photos of what has got to be a gorgeous filly!!


----------



## jaydee

Congrats
Not sure if I dare look at these pics though!!!


----------



## EliRose

She doesn't exist if there are no pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

glad that she arrived druydess. I for one will not complain about no pictures. Cnat wait to see them though. Shalom


----------



## SunnyDraco

dbarabians said:


> glad that she arrived druydess. I for one will not complain about no pictures. Cnat wait to see them though. Shalom


I am still waiting to see a picture of your other little filly's head... I am sure she has one :lol:


----------



## anniegirl

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  don't worry about the picks....none of us want to see any....BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!...HURRY UPPPPPPP!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Rachel1786

Got all excited when I saw the title change, went through a bunch of pages to get to when she foaled and no pics ...the wait is killing me!


----------



## WSArabians

Dru that is just evil!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Grats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2manypets

PICS!!!!!!! please?


----------



## texasgal

ofergawsake


----------



## deserthorsewoman

You are a MEAN woman, dru .......PIIIIIIIIIIIIICSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## amp23

Congrats! Can't wait to see some pictures...


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats Dru, now we need pics! ;-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Congrats Dru! Pictures??


----------



## SunnyDraco

Seriously? Still no pictures? I have been waiting all day for pictures... Hope everything is okay and you only got distracted from posting pictures of your lovely new addition


----------



## Roperchick

You're killing me smalls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Congratulations on a new filly! Looking forward to seeing your new arrival.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Ok, I have waited all day for pictures! I hope nothing has went wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2manypets

She's quite cruel, keeping us waiting! Jk I'd spend all day with my new baby to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

I think she took a page out of DBA's book.


----------



## Roperchick

cmarie said:


> I think she took a page out of DBA's book.


No excuses. She knows how to post pics! Just very very cruel


----------



## Druydess

OK guys.. I really was not trying to make you wait.. I got in quite late, as I could NOT tear myself away from this beautiful creature Solei gifted me with.. I spent ALL day and evening with both of them and it literally brought me to tears..

She is exquisite and completely fearless.. and Solei-- what an amazing, gentle mother..

I am going through hundreds of pics right now and they are uploading.. I will post some directly..


----------



## CLaPorte432

Can't wait!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

Druydess said:


> OK guys.. I really was not trying to make you wait.. I got in quite late, as I could NOT tear myself away from this beautiful creature Solei gifted me with.. I spent ALL day and evening with both of them and it literally brought me to tears..
> 
> She is exquisite and completely fearless.. and Solei-- what an amazing, gentle mother..
> 
> I am going through hundreds of pics right now and they are uploading.. I will post some directly..


Well I _WAS_ going to go to bed, now I have to wait for pic and hope we don't lose power since a thunderstorm just rolled in lol


----------



## Druydess

OMG!! Look at ALL the people on my Thread!! LOL Love you guys.. 

Here's a few..

BUT-- these pics do NOT portray just how dishy and what a large eye this baby has.. chestnuts are notoriously difficult to photograph-- but you get the idea..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Omg! I am in love! Look at that dish face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Omg! I am in love! Look at that dish face!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Daddy Dream - as his Daddy and G-Daddy do-- it would seem - puts very dishy heads on babies... I KNEW this line was Prepotent, and here's the proof!! LOL Not that Solei didn't add her beauty, but this baby's more extreme than her Mum.

This gives a better idea of her type..AND that it appears Dream has passed on some liver color whilst adding his chestnut gene to his first very lovely and refined daughter..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Everybody altogether now say Awwwwwwwww!!!!! Congrats again Dru, can't wait for even more pics. ;-)


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Wow!! The wait was worth it!! Congratulations once again!! She is just absolutely lovely! Quite the traditional and correct Arabians you have, obviously you were to get such a fantastic foal ;-)
Looking forward to more photos for sure!!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Awweee! She is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Everybody altogether now say Awwwwwwwww!!!!! Congrats again Dru, can't wait for even more pics. ;-)


OMG-- do I ever have pics to go through-- and I'm taking another day off and going back out to take more tomorrow!!

This little girl walked right up to me when I first saw her and did so repeatedly throughout the day. I could touch, rub, and caress her anywhere and at will. She completely approachable and calm.. just like Mommy and Daddy.. 
Guess breeding for disposition really does pay off.. :wink::wink:


----------



## 2manypets

She's so pretty! Definitely worth the wait, more pics please!


----------



## Druydess

A shot illustrating the sought-after "sea-horse" head and neck breeders strive for...


----------



## Druydess

2manypets said:


> She's so pretty! Definitely worth the wait, more pics please!


I'm working on it hon!! I will be posting so many-- I know a few of you are just going to be sick of it!! :wink::lol::rofl:


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Yay! So we will have hundreds of pictures to look at!!!!!!! She looks so good! Like a mini mommy. Already so sweet and refined!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess that is a nice filly.
i am jealous of the fact that she walks up to you.
My mare Krystal has yet to allow me to touch hers except when she was born.
After downloading those pictures i am booking you a flight here to take some of mine and to get this shy filly to come up to me.
You have all the superpowers it seems. Shalom


----------



## 2manypets

I really need to turn in, supposed to work tomarrow, but I'm afraid if I go, I'll miss pics! LOL


----------



## Druydess

2manypets said:


> I really need to turn in, supposed to work tomarrow, but I'm afraid if I go, I'll miss pics! LOL


I'm still going through them.. I'll post more tomorrow..


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Druydess said:


> I'm working on it hon!! I will be posting so many-- I know a few of you are just going to be sick of it!! :wink::lol::rofl:


I disagree....never enough photos! Bring 'em on!!


----------



## WSArabians

She is absolutely gorgeous!! 
Congrats!


----------



## dbarabians

Got to bed everyone this forum and this thread are not going anywhere. LOL Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> OMG-- do I ever have pics to go through-- and I'm taking another day off and going back out to take more tomorrow!!
> 
> This little girl walked right up to me when I first saw her and did so repeatedly throughout the day. I could touch, rub, and caress her anywhere and at will. She completely approachable and calm.. just like Mommy and Daddy..
> Guess breeding for disposition really does pay off.. :wink::wink:


 Sure does and I can't wait for more pics!  Your new filly sounds like "my" Cheyenne, right after she was born, I missed her foaling but she came right up to me looking for attention.




Druydess said:


> I'm working on it hon!! I will be posting so many-- I know a few of you are just going to be sick of it!! :wink::lol::rofl:


 We never get tired of seeing your beautiful horses. :wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Druydess said:


> OMG!! Look at ALL the people on my Thread!! LOL Love you guys..
> 
> Here's a few..
> 
> BUT-- these pics do NOT portray just how dishy and what a large eye this baby has.. chestnuts are notoriously difficult to photograph-- but you get the idea..


tiny little seahorse baby


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Awww she is beautiful!!! Thank You for sharing her pics!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess that is a nice filly.
> i am jealous of the fact that she walks up to you.
> My mare Krystal has yet to allow me to touch hers except when she was born.
> After downloading those pictures i am booking you a flight here to take some of mine and to get this shy filly to come up to me.
> You have all the superpowers it seems. Shalom


Thanks Donald. I am very pleased with this cross. 

I don't know about superpowers with regard to her walking up to me. My relationship with Solei is such that she is completely trusting with me in the stall after years of partnership with this particular mare. Solei is an exceptional horse. She and I have an understanding that is like nothing I've had except with her late sister. (People poo-poo the idea, but I daresay it's spiritual.) I believe it's this acceptance/lack of fear that she is teaching the foal. That and the temperament I'm breeding for with these two amazing horses results in that precious girl having no reason to be wary. All other mares "tell" the baby to stay away from humans, but she makes no effort to teach her filly this. And it's not for lack of knowing how, as she is completely assertive if the other broodmares come near her stall or baby. Even leading her with the baby being led by someone else, she leads without worry, in total trust, softly nickering to the filly, but never concerned about "losing" her as long as I'm with her.
She is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Druydess

One more...


----------



## EliRose

She's so perfect and precious! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat

She's lovely -Congrats!


----------



## texasgal

Isn't she just beautiful!


----------



## Druydess




----------



## cmarie

She is very beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She's breathtaking!! So beautiful, and I love her typey, face and head!


----------



## jaydee

Totally adorable. I am so jealous


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow! She is captivating! Congratulations on such an exquisite filly.


----------



## bellagris

very very sweet!! congrats -love your mare and the stud!


----------



## QuarterCarolina

Druydess said:


> One more...


Wow. That foal is both of my huge no nos, Arabian and chestnut, but oh my would I take her in a heartbeat she is breathtaking. Her mother as well. This thread was definitely one I could not miss. Congratulations, you have every reason to be proud of such a magnificent cross and result. I am in awe with your mare and filly. Never have I felt this way of an Arabian. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww so cute!!


----------



## anniegirl

Oh my goodness...she is beautiful!!! What a perfect little face!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She is just stunning. I'd be calling her "Doll" for the obvious reason of her perfection...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^Good idea! She is absolutely stunning Dru!!


----------



## Druydess

Thanks you ALL for all of your lovely, supportive comments.. Please do NOT think I am ignoring you, but I have been so taken with this little girl-- I just can NOT leave her..
Uploading pics from today-- will post shortly..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't wait Dru! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

I must preface these pics with a bit of a caveat..
This little girl has unfolded more in less than a day-- I can just not believe it. But-- considering how much this girl drank yesterday, it's no wonder. I have NEVER seen any foal drink so much and sleep so little.. It apparently helped her unfold a bit.
She has a huge eye- more evident now.. and has become more rounded in just 12 hours..
The eye on a newborn chestnut is typically small/squinty, watery, pink-rimmed, and VERY hard to photograph.. but we have none of that now.. 
Big-eyed-- like momma (not that daddy doesn't have a big eye- but momma's is huge!) and even more dishy- like daddy..

So here's Little Madam-- on her second day of life:



This does not show her neck, which is long and snakey, or her lovely head to full advantage, but it does show her nice, straight, long legs..


----------



## cakemom

She is a beauty for sure!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anniegirl

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## EliRose

I am so utterly floored by how beautiful this foal is. Wow.


----------



## Druydess

EliRose said:


> I am so utterly floored by how beautiful this foal is. Wow.


Thank you so much.. I must admit.. so am I. :shock:

I am walking around in a daze- pinching myself.. :shock:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's so precious!! I love her blaze especially!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's so precious!! I love her blaze especially!


The freaky, yet comforting thing is-- it nearly the same as Solei's late sister's.. my beloved Firestorm..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

That's awesome Dru! I was also trying to say (i'm having isp issues) is that you need to change your status in your signature since Dream has a foal on the ground now. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Sire of Solei's filly-- taken 2 days before her birth..

Obsidian Dream S welcomes his new daughter:



Neck natural and un-sweated; nose lightly clipped and face un-oiled..body natural- pasture condition.

His daughter has inherited his, soft, silky coat.. she is SO soft to the touch..


----------



## SMCLeenie

What a beauty, I don't blame you for not being able to pull yourself away from her, congrats!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

My goodness that boy is stunning!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> My goodness that boy is stunning!!


He gets better everyday... and has gone up MANY notches with the stunning addition of his daughter! :wink::wink:


----------



## Druydess

Her real color as opposed to the flash pics which give her a red hue..



Doing laps and little bucks around mom:


----------



## Druydess

SMCLeenie said:


> What a beauty, I don't blame you for not being able to pull yourself away from her, congrats!


Thanks SMC.. it's very difficult to leave her..LOL


----------



## texasgal

So precious.


----------



## Druydess

Love her wide jib, short head, and tiny teacup muzzle..


----------



## haleycrew4

She is precious! I can't wait for my baby!!!


----------



## EliRose

We need a video!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Not enough words to describe how perfect the little girl is! As for her parents, Gorgeous! Dru, any name ideas yet?


----------



## New_image

What a gorgeous filly, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Druydess

A few non-pro candids..

Little Madam landing from mid-buck...



Coyly showing her huge eye..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Awwww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Look. At. That. Face!!!!!


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Awwww!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Roperchick said:


> Look. At. That. Face!!!!!


I KNOW!! 

Every single question about whether to breed or not--- is entirely eradicated!! :wink:

She is the total package.

Jackpot!!! :clap::thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she's such a doll!! Any ideas yet on a barn name? And keep those pics comin! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Not NEARLY at his full potential-- but a passable shot of proud Daddy Dream's lovely head..


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Not enough words to describe how perfect the little girl is! As for her parents, Gorgeous! Dru, any name ideas yet?


I feel the same way. All of my research of the El Shaklan lines' prepotency, as well as other influential blood, gave me every confidence as to what this cross would produce, but this exceeded expectations.



HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww she's such a doll!! Any ideas yet on a barn name? And keep those pics comin! ;-)


This filly was named days after she was conceived. I had a precognitive dream about her gender, color, blaze, and successful, yet early birth, which was all completely correct, but kept it to myself. People tend to get freaked out about such things..  I am waiting to see if the name chosen is truly who she is..

I will say she will be named in honor of my dear beloved Firestorm; Solei's full sister, lost to me not too long ago- if indeed she is who I think she is..


----------



## EquineBovine

Congrats! But you're filter feeding us! Flood us with baby photos!!!! She is lovely!! D


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the pic of Dream! It would make a heck of an avatar! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> Congrats! But you're filter feeding us! Flood us with baby photos!!!! She is lovely!! D


Not intentionally my dear! I have to critically look at each photo and post only the best. I have found stolen candid pics of my horses on another site degrading my horses' "lack of quality" in candid, un-set-up pics, so I have to be very careful, especially since this filly represents the quality of her father, who I am going to be campaigning, and she is his BEST resume'. So-- I am posting the best, or at least ones that can not be manipulated in an negative way.
It's sad that one must do these things, but as a breeder, protecting my horses AND their quality/future is paramount.

Have no worries though, I will post MANY pics.. 

I didn't get as many yesterday as I spent hours in the stall with my little girl and was so captivated, pics kinda fell by the wayside.. :wink:

Thank you SO much for your kind comments about her.. I can't get enough of her either!


----------



## Druydess

Another.. her muzzle is much smaller, but the angle doesn't reflect it. Love the mood of the pic though-- so it's approved..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Obsidian Dream S:


----------



## Druydess

A nice illustration of the "seahorse head" configuration. Extremely wide, bulging jibbah with eyes set nearly on stalks, tiny, narrowing snout with a tapering, diminutive teacup muzzle- and large, flared nostrils.. perfectly set in a beautiful, triangular head..

She's a work of art!


----------



## EquineBovine

Druydess said:


> Not intentionally my dear! I have to critically look at each photo and post only the best. I have found stolen candid pics of my horses on another site degrading my horses' "lack of quality" in candid, un-set-up pics, so I have to be very careful, especially since this filly represents the quality of her father, who I am going to be campaigning, and she is his BEST resume'. So-- I am posting the best, or at least ones that can not be manipulated in an negative way.
> It's sad that one must do these things, but as a breeder, protecting my horses AND their quality/future is paramount.
> 
> Have no worries though, I will post MANY pics..
> 
> I didn't get as many yesterday as I spent hours in the stall with my little girl and was so captivated, pics kinda fell by the wayside.. :wink:
> 
> Thank you SO much for your kind comments about her.. I can't get enough of her either!


Oh heck! Sorry!  Didn't know that! Well, they are lovely so they can go suck eggs :wink:


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> Oh heck! Sorry!  Didn't know that! Well, they are lovely so they can go suck eggs :wink:


HAHAHA!! Why yes, they can...LOL
Thanks for the chuckle! 

It's just a business thing; every successful business person has detractors.. but that suckin' egg things sums it up. You can never let anyone derail you. I am thoroughly enjoying this little Lady and I will be sharing her and her loveliness with you gladly.. :wink:

Thanks for the support EB, and thanks to everyone else for your kindness as well!


----------



## EquineBovine

You're welcome  does she have a name yet?


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> You're welcome  does she have a name yet?


This filly was named days after she was conceived. I had a precognitive dream about her gender, color, blaze, and successful, yet early birth, which was all completely correct, but kept it to myself. People tend to get freaked out about such things..  I am waiting to see if the name chosen is truly who she is..

I will say she will be named in honor of my dear beloved Firestorm; Solei's full sister, lost to me not too long ago- if indeed she is who I think she is..


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Dru, did you get my PM yesterday?


----------



## 2manypets

She gets cuter with each new pic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia

I had no idea that people would "talk trash" like that.... I totally understand your "filtering" of photos now. It's people like that who find no joy in life for themselves and therefore need to make everyone else around them miserable as well. 

I patiently await more pictures of that stunning little filly, and am anxious to hear what she will/is? named. Well done is all I can say, well done!!


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> Dru, did you get my PM yesterday?


I did my dear, and thank you for looking out for me.. sorry not to have replied.. I am totally besotted with my baby girl.. :shock:

Pics uploading.. cuteness coming momentarily..


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Druydess said:


> I did my dear, and thank you for looking out for me.. sorry not to have replied.. I am totally besotted with my baby girl.. :shock:
> 
> Pics uploading.. cuteness coming momentarily..


I totally understand
Just thought she might be worth having a closer look. Haven't checked the dam line, tho, and I'm sure a more gifted photographer would help......for the one I sent you.......just to make that clear....


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> I totally understand
> Just thought she might be worth having a closer look. Haven't checked the dam line, tho, and I'm sure a more gifted photographer would help......for the one I sent you.......just to make that clear....


 Very nice mare.. will look into it.. 
LOL-- no worries.. It IS a challenge to take quality pics of creatures that defy gravity..LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Madam was in rare form today.. entirely fearless-- and apparently decided gravity was entirely optional..

Quick pic fix!

Nice little butt on this cutie!


Coming straight at me and pretty much levitated sideways..




Going in for more pics..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awwww so cute!!


----------



## Druydess

Is this enough yet??? LOL


----------



## Roperchick

Holy legs!!!


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> Holy legs!!!


LOL-- Yes indeed Batman!! :wink:

Can't believe this little lady is only 3 days old..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow she can really move just like her daddy!! And no we're not tired of pics yet. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Is the cuteness too much yet??



Love the perfect shadow here..


Her Seahorse impression:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

One word...WOW!!!!


----------



## 2manypets

Look at her go! More pics please


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Trot? Trottrot?;-)


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> Trot? Trottrot?;-)


Little Spitfire canters everywhere..!!

One -- sorta trot.. :shock:


----------



## Druydess

Baby's got back!!







Is this enough pics yet??


----------



## Fahntasia

Looooove her mowhawk!!!


----------



## EquineBovine

Never enough cuteness!!! Lovely!


----------



## Druydess

Fahntasia said:


> Looooove her mowhawk!!!


I KNOW!! That and her mane stand straight up!


----------



## Druydess

Just for comparison... my first foal- now a yearling-- becoming a massive, handsome man:





What a topline and lovely head/neck on him!

How things do change in a year!!


----------



## tempest

She's so dainty.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Druydess said:


> Just for comparison... my first foal- now a yearling-- becoming a massive, handsome man:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a topline and lovely head/neck on him!
> 
> How things do change in a year!!


lostasock....


----------



## OurLizardsHope

Druydess said:


>


SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
Look at her cute little crooked nose, so quirky and adorable!
Congrats, I love her!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Psynny's looking great Dru!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

So looking forward to watching her grow up!


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> lostasock....


It's still there- but on the other side..LOL He has half-a-sock..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few pics from yesterday:


----------



## Cacowgirl

She keeps looking better and better! Adding muscle, filling out, and just getting cuter. Congrats again.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> She keeps looking better and better! Adding muscle, filling out, and just getting cuter. Congrats again.


Thanks SO much Cacowgirl! She is definitely unfolding beautifully.

She is exactly what I wanted.. Not too bad for the first cross I bred myself!! Can't see how she could be any better!!


----------



## Druydess

One of her lovely triangular head and teacup muzzle:



She's not standing square, (her legs are quite straight) but I love her face in this one..


----------



## Roperchick

Druydess said:


>


*insert little kid racecar noises here lol* 

Holy-shmoleys if she disappears....she's not with me lol


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> *insert little kid racecar noises here lol*
> 
> Holy-shmoleys if she disappears....she's not with me lol


HAHAHA!! She canters non-stop.. Beginning to call her Zoom-zoom!! :shock:

Nope-- I'd never think she'd be with you.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Totally in love with this girl!! What quality!!


----------



## Druydess

Little Madam has Mother's huge, doe eyes..


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

So beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> So beautiful!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks KyMo!!

She has the sweetest, friendliest personality as well, but I expected that with Solei having so much trust in me. She's teaching the little one that hoomans are good!! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I can't say it enough, she's so cute!! :smile:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

She looks stunning! But right now al I want to do is come hug her! Is she okay with you touching her Dru?


----------



## Fahntasia

Your horses and babies are adorable, keep those pics coming =)


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> She looks stunning! But right now al I want to do is come hug her! Is she okay with you touching her Dru?


Thanks so much!! She is very soft and hug-able..

I'll say she's ok with touching.. she follows me, walks up like nobody's business, I rub her all over... She was sucking on my fingers, licking my arms her second day.. and several times yesterday, I poked my head through the gate, she game over right away, licked my face, and decided to suck on my nose :shock::shock:.. THAT was a first.. She did the same thing later outside in the paddock.. 

She is the most fearless, friendliest foal I've had! It's a VERY different experience with this foal..


----------



## existentialpony

Druydess said:


> Totally in love with this girl!! What quality!!


STOP it I can't handle my jealousy!!!

(But in all seriousness don't stop. I like your foal pics the way I like my bagels-- a dozen fresh daily, please!!!):wink::wink:


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> STOP it I can't handle my jealousy!!!
> 
> (But in all seriousness don't stop. I like your foal pics the way I like my bagels-- a dozen fresh daily, please!!!):wink::wink:


LOL-- you're too funny!! I'm glad she is the subject of so much love!

I will work on more pics.. going out today to spend the day with this little jewel!


----------



## Druydess

Totally her mischievous side coming through..



Airborne - as usual..


----------



## txlovemyhorses

She is just so beautiful love all the pics!!!!


----------



## Rachel1786

Druydess said:


> Totally her mischievous side coming through..


I think this is my favorite so far, she is so beautiful, I have a soft spot for Arabians  My old guy, who was my first horse is an arab/Qh but he acts full arab and you can barley see QH in him. They are an amazing breed


----------



## horsecrazygirl

^^agree! One of my faves as well!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww so sweet!! That's my favorite pic too. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

txlovemyhorses said:


> She is just so beautiful love all the pics!!!!


Glad you do!! Thae DID ask for more pics..LOL ANd more they will have..:shock:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Sooo...Does this mean if I ask for a name, you'll tell us?

*happy dance*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> Sooo...Does this mean if I ask for a name, you'll tell us?
> 
> *happy dance*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You guys are just incorrigible!! 

I will say that the base name chosen during Solei's pregnancy was: *"Dream of Fire,"* after Solei's late sister and my first Arabian, *Firestorm*, my true soul horse.. I am kicking around a modification based on this little filly's very Faery-like nature.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A nice representation of her very straight legs and short coupling..



Nice, snaky neck and huge, inky eye:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Druydess said:


> You guys are just incorrigible!!
> 
> I will say that the base name chosen during Solei's pregnancy was: *"Dream of Fire,"* after Solei's late sister and my first Arabian, *Firestorm*, my true soul horse.. I am kicking around a modification based on this little filly's very Faery-like nature.. :wink:


Absolutely lovely...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony

Sooo... when are you allowing people to sign up for the next foal from this pairing?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Sooooo cute!! I love the name idea too. ;-)


----------



## Roperchick

So....much....cuteness!!!


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> Sooo... when are you allowing people to sign up for the next foal from this pairing?


I do plan on breeding this cross again, so I am open to discussing future plans with interested parties. Thanks so much for your interest; this pairing is one I am very happy with!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Oh, I like it! You gonna call her dream?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> Oh, I like it! You gonna call her dream?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We already call her sire Dream..

I am leaning toward "Dream of Faery Fire" as a modification on Firestorm's name and this little girls own faery nature.. Perhaps "Fae" for a barn name..

Lemme know what you all think..:wink:


----------



## Fahntasia

I .....LOVE....Fae for a barn name!! Adore it =) Dream of Faery Fire is beautiful! She does seem to have an impish faery quality to her, she is absolutely stunning dru, you must be extremely proud! Her conformation is fantastic! What are your plans for her?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

That sounds great Dru!! I've been meaning to ask you are you gonna keep this filly?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> That sounds great Dru!! I've been meaning to ask you are you gonna keep this filly?


Sentimentally, I'd be a fool to sell her, although I've already had offers, since she is very much, in fact, eerily like my dear, late Firestorm, Solei's full sister.
From a business point of view, I'd also be foolish to sell her as she is an exquisite future show/broodmare prospect that I'd spend thousands to replace. Much of what I plan is to breed complimentary lines that can be crossed within my own stock. It's taken years just to get to this point; this is just the beginning foundation. There's always ongoing planning and evaluation..

As it stands now, no she is not for sale. I will re-evaluate as she grows and progresses..


----------



## Druydess

Hmmm... is this edible??


----------



## trainerunlimited

Pretty baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

:wink:


Fahntasia said:


> I .....LOVE....Fae for a barn name!! Adore it =) Dream of Faery Fire is beautiful! She does seem to have an impish faery quality to her, she is absolutely stunning dru, you must be extremely proud! Her conformation is fantastic! What are your plans for her?


It certainly seems to fit her. She's very Elven in her personality and her conformation makes me very happy..LOL Thank you very much Fahntasia- I am truly proud! It is very satisfying to me that all the research and planning I have done has resulted in exactly what I thought it would... _better_ in fact... :wink:

Possible plans are: a personal mount, perhaps MR showing, and an eventual cross to Psynny if they both mature as I think they will.. If I am right-- a double El Shaklan crossed with a double Padron should really be something.. but we'll find out soon enough as Psynny's Dam is in foal to Dream!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

So sweet!! I love the running pic.


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> So....much....cuteness!!!


Roperchick-- you're animated additions just crack me up!! :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Ummm...You would be a fool to part with her. No offense. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> Ummm...You would be a fool to part with her. No offense. ;-)


Ohhhh-- NONE taken at all!! This is a heluva NICE filly! I completely agree. I appreciate your take on the matter; feedback from objective sources is always a good thing. She's going to be a _very_ nice asset and advert for her Daddy..:wink: There's also _that_ consideration as well. He'll have quite a foal crop for 2014- and we'll have her to head the campaign!!

She's a grand example to kick off the breeding program of Obsidian Arabians!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Just got back from vacation. What a gorgeous little girl! Congrats!


----------



## Druydess

Glynnis said:


> Just got back from vacation. What a gorgeous little girl! Congrats!


Thanks so much Glynnis!! We love this little girl!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Sooo-- I received a very hefty offer for this little girl from overseas today.. 
Makes me want to keep her all the more..

It's never about the money... and always about the horse..

Guess I'm on the right track..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm glad your keeping her, now we need more pics! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm glad your keeping her, now we need more pics! ;-)


So am I! I feel like I won the lottery..LOL
We've been having monsoons the last 2 days-- will get more when it clears..

But she is becoming a muscular little thing!! She was having a blast bucking and rearing all around Mom yesterday!

I like this cross so much, I'm thinking of breeding Solei back this year instead of next..


----------



## frizzy

I just have one thing to say .................... Gimme gimme (makes grabby hands at screen) ,if she happens to be missing she's most defiantly not in Australia with me :wink: .
You should be so proud what a beautiful little foal


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Dru, you won the jackpot! Don't give it away! I'm guessing if you got such a reaction from one foal...you are gonna be a very busy person when you get more foals on the ground.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Dru, you won the jackpot! Don't give it away! I'm guessing if you got such a reaction from one foal...you are gonna be a very busy person when you get more foals on the ground.


I am in total agreement!!

We have 2 confirmed mares in foal to Obsidian Dream S as of now.. and will breed a third before Dream travels to stand on the West coast of Florida to breed at least 3 more lucky, exotic Ladies.
He will have a nice foal crop for 2013, and yes - I expect I'll be very busy!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> So am I! I feel like I won the lottery..LOL
> We've been having monsoons the last 2 days-- will get more when it clears..
> 
> But she is becoming a muscular little thing!! She was having a blast bucking and rearing all around Mom yesterday!
> 
> I like this cross so much, I'm thinking of breeding Solei back this year instead of next..


 You did win the lottery!! It's been raining cats and dogs here too. Hopefully the rain will stop soon.


----------



## Druydess

frizzy said:


> I just have one thing to say .................... Gimme gimme (makes grabby hands at screen) ,if she happens to be missing she's most defiantly not in Australia with me :wink: .
> You should be so proud what a beautiful little foal


Don't blame you frizzy; rubbing on her is just so satisfying.. 

Going out today to play with her..:wink: The rain seems to have finally stopped!!:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

Photos please lol


----------



## Druydess

It is still so wet out after days of monsoons- far too slick for them to be out running about.. but hopefully a few pics of her at 3 days old will suffice..


----------



## anniegirl

Wow!!!...and that is all....


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww so precious!! I know what you mean about the rain, it just won't quit here either.


----------



## EquineBovine

Squeeee! Look at that ickle tail!!


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> Wow!!!...and that is all....





HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww so precious!! I know what you mean about the rain, it just won't quit here either.





EquineBovine said:


> Squeeee! Look at that ickle tail!!


Thanks everyone!! She keeps getting better and better!! Harder to get pics these days as she is literally ALL over me.. :shock:


----------



## anniegirl

I know how that feels!!!! They are pretty exciting at this stage!!


----------



## LadyChevalier

CUTE!!! She looks really lively (understatement lol)


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> I know how that feels!!!! They are pretty exciting at this stage!!


I LOVE this stage.. foals are definitely my thing..



LadyChevalier said:


> CUTE!!! She looks really lively (understatement lol)


She is VERY lively!! Sweet, but feisty :shock:!!


----------



## Druydess

Little Madam is certainly filling out! She's turning into an athletic, elegant little girl.. 
I continue to be "mugged" by her on a regular basis, and no one who has met her has seen a friendlier foal. She charms everyone into complete adoration.

2013 Filly by La Legacy de Solei X Obsidian Dream S
13 days old:


----------



## anniegirl

She gets more beautiful every day!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Obsidian Dream S





_*We're happy to announce both BA Chevelle and Echo Empress are in foal to this lovely boy for 2014 half-siblings to his exquisite daughter!*_


----------



## EquineBovine

Wooo look at her!


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a beauty!


----------



## existentialpony

Any updates on the little diva?


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> Any updates on the little diva?



What an appropriate nick-name...LOL

She's doing fabulously, but haven't gotten any decent pics lately.. will go out and play with her today and see if she stays off of me long enough to get a few pics.. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Yes we need new pics! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

A few pics from yesterday of my elegant little girl..
I just love how she's getting even more refined..



Airborne!!


----------



## Druydess

Some more from yesterday...

Still can't get over her dainty, pretty face.. so expressive..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awwww so cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## anniegirl

What an adorable little lady


----------



## Fahntasia

If she goes missing don't look in my barn LOL! She is STUNNING!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awwww so cute!! Thanks for sharing!





anniegirl said:


> What an adorable little lady





Fahntasia said:


> If she goes missing don't look in my barn LOL! She is STUNNING!


Thanks Ladies!! She is a wonderful culmination of years of planning; I couldn't have been gifted with better!!


----------



## Druydess

It seems as if my first instinct about my little girl being a liver chestnut just may be correct.. some shots of her lovely eyes with nearly black "eyeliner/goggles" that the pics really don't accurately reflect. There were taken a few days ago and she has even more black today..even darker than Psynny's were when he was her age..
Looking so forward to her real coat coming in.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Her mischievous look..


----------



## existentialpony

I am in love with your filly! Gah!


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> I am in love with your filly! Gah!


Thank you-- that makes 2 of us!!

It's a wonderful thing when you breed exactly what you love and others love it too!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the running pic!! Cheyenne's full sister changed colors about 20 times lol. I too believe your filly will be liver chestnut. ;-)


----------



## SummerAwaits

What a stunning foal!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the running pic!! Cheyenne's full sister changed colors about 20 times lol. I too believe your filly will be liver chestnut. ;-)


Yes, sometimes it's a guessing game as to what they will finally decide to be, but it looks like liver at the moment.. she may decide otherwise later... ya never know..LOL


----------



## Druydess

More pics of Fae from yesterday:

Dream of Faery Fire- Sired by: Obsidian Dream S-- out of La legacy de Solei- 3.5 weeks-











This one really illustrates the incredible jib this girl has:



She appears to have inherited her Sire's and Aunt Firestorm's thick double manes..her little mane stands up like a przewalski horse!! :shock::shock:


----------



## anniegirl

Aweeeeeeee I love her mane!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Soooooo cute!!


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> Aweeeeeeee I love her mane!!!!





HorseLovinLady said:


> Soooooo cute!!


Thanks Ladies!! She makes me look forward to her future siblings!! :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess that is a very nice filly. You should be proud .
Go to page 566 i think of the Texas thread and there are a couple of pictures of my two little fillies. The bay and your filly are going to have to compete for prettiest foal of 2013. Shalom


----------



## morganarab94

Aww such a gorgeous girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Druydess said:


> One more...


Darling filly. I see what you mean by "seahorse". Looks like a couple of my seahorse photos

Baby pygmy seahorse (smaller than a grain of rice)










You know I'm funnin ya, Dru??


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess that is a very nice filly. You should be proud .
> Go to page 566 i think of the Texas thread and there are a couple of pictures of my two little fillies. The bay and your filly are going to have to compete for prettiest foal of 2013. Shalom


Thanks db!! I am indeed very proud. :wink:

Saw your babies and you have every reason to be proud as well.. Our little girls would certainly be in the running for prettiest foal.. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

morganarab94 said:


> Aww such a gorgeous girl!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


TY!! She just makes my day every time I look at her!



Allison Finch said:


> Darling filly. I see what you mean by "seahorse". Looks like a couple of my seahorse photos
> 
> Baby pygmy seahorse (smaller than a grain of rice)
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm funnin ya, Dru??


Yes, I do.. LOL

I take as a great compliment my little girl reminds you of your seahorses; that is an Arabian breeder's dream..:wink:

I grew up on the shores in the North and would rescue seahorses from the lobster pots and trawling nets as a young girl. All the burly fisherman would let me have free reign to go about my business of important rescue missions. Those seahorses were just fascinating..especially when I scuba dove; they would come up to you full of curiosity - and fearless..


----------



## Druydess

Speaking of a seahorse head.. 



And here's where she decided to climb the hay bale and it occurred to her that lying down right on top of it was an expedient, and comfortable, way to eat her hay..



This bale is quite tall-- but you can't tell from the pic..


----------



## Druydess

More photo torturing...

Fae- 3.5 weeks:



Love this one-- captures her bigger-than-life spirit/whimsical personality:


----------



## HGEsquire

Love Love Love ~

Denise Gainey


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She gets cuter and cuter!! Quite a motor she has on her!


----------



## Roperchick

Druydess said:


> And here's where she decided to climb the hay bale and it occurred to her that lying down right on top of it was an expedient, and comfortable, way to eat her hay..
> 
> 
> 
> This bale is quite tall-- but you can't tell from the pic..



Ohmygod. Lol what a little troublemaker haha I'm sure the others were just oh so pleased with miss feisty poppin' a squat on their dinner!


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Love Love Love ~
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thanks so much Denise!! She is irresistible!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> Ohmygod. Lol what a little troublemaker haha I'm sure the others were just oh so pleased with miss feisty poppin' a squat on their dinner!


She is, but she's so cute, she's always forgiven..

Well, they DID give her the hairy eyeball.. :shock:


----------



## Druydess

Just a quick happy announcement.. we re-bred Solei to Dream today to hopefully repeat the wonderful cross of little Miss Faery Fire..

Will keep you posted re: whether Solei checks in foal..:wink:


----------



## existentialpony

DIBS!

 Best of luck to you and Solei!


----------



## dbarabians

Never tamper with success!
I agree that cross should be repeated and repeated and repeated. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> DIBS!
> 
> Best of luck to you and Solei!


Thank you my dear..

You will certainly have first consideration on her upcoming foal..:clap:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Never tamper with success!
> I agree that cross should be repeated and repeated and repeated. Shalom


I am of the same opinion my dear db! If I had no choice but to repeat just this cross, I would be ever so happy..:wink: Fae is just the loveliest, sweetest girl.

We are planning quite a foal crop for Dream - I would be ecstatic if they all turned out like little Fae... :happydance:


----------



## Druydess

Baby Girl at 1 month old..



Oh Yeeesss.. we are so repeating this... :wink::happydance:


----------



## tempest

Oh wow. Is she 1 month already?


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> Oh wow. Is she 1 month already?


Yes, can you believe it?? Time sure flies and they don't stay little very long..

This girl is just exploding in height and muscle! She remains the friendliest thing ever. Instantly comes up to greet you and follows you around. She apparently needs to know *everything* that's going on. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

Dream of Faery Fire- Sired by: Obsidian Dream S-- out of La Legacy de Solei- 1 month

Heck of a motor and shoulder on this little girl..





Love her long, straight legs..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she's so precious!! What a little powerhouse!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Uhh, excuse my inexperience, but is Fae shedding out black? Or is that just her nose? sorry, I couldn't help but wonder. Fae looks gorgeous as usual!


----------



## EquineBovine

Yeah, I was wondering that. Did you oil it or is it shedding? )


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Uhh, excuse my inexperience, but is Fae shedding out black? Or is that just her nose? sorry, I couldn't help but wonder. Fae looks gorgeous as usual!





EquineBovine said:


> Yeah, I was wondering that. Did you oil it or is it shedding? )


No oil-- that's her natural shedding.. looks like she may be a liver chestnut. Psynny did the same thing.. Chestnuts often come in darker their first shedding, but she looks nearly black, so she may be a darker than normal chestnut..

Pic of Psynny coming in dark:


----------



## Druydess

Fae - one month of pure joy..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it, she's so cute!! ;-)


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a beauty!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love it, she's so cute!! ;-)





Glynnis said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks Ladies!!

I really couldn't be happier with her. What an outstanding result for Obsidian Arabian's first filly! :wink:
She was all over me yesterday; I actually have to push her away to get any pics. LOL I am so pleased she has her mother's loving, sweet personality and social, curious demeanor. Solei did great teaching her all about trusting humans..I just love that mare!


----------



## Fahntasia

My goodness, you must be so very very pleased with this little girl! She is absolutely stunning! Nice shoulder, great motor, and what a face!! so full of expressions, love her, congrats dru


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Cacowgirl

Certainly worth repeating...and repeating....


----------



## Druydess

Fahntasia said:


> My goodness, you must be so very very pleased with this little girl! She is absolutely stunning! Nice shoulder, great motor, and what a face!! so full of expressions, love her, congrats dru


I am beyond pleased..all the years of research and study of bloodlines, strengths and weakness of various horses, and selecting quality bloodstock certainly is reflected in this little lady. She is an excellent, well-balanced mix of her parents; I am so happy that she has so many strengths and desired traits, as well as being a stellar result of a well thought-out breeding choice, which we are definitely repeating! :wink::clap::happydance:

Thanks so much for the kind words Fahntasia!


----------



## existentialpony

Druydess said:


>


Everything about her face is so stunning!


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> Everything about her face is so stunning!


Existentialpony.. I had every confidence that Dream and his El Shalkan/Om El breeding would put exotic heads on babies, (as well as gorgeous bodies), but her little face exceeds my expectations.. Solei also added her feminine, doe-eyed beauty and tea-cup muzzle as well as very forward-set ears.. both combining for a lovely, expressive little girl.

Thanks for your kind comments!!


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Certainly worth repeating...and repeating....


LOL-- this is the plan.. after seeing what Solei and Dream produced - I'd be a fool not to repeat it..:shock:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww she's so precious!! What a little powerhouse!


Yup-- she sure is- just like Daddy; you should see her move! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Little Miss Fae:




Butt-high:


----------



## tempest

I love the last picture!


----------



## CLaPorte432

She has such great bone! Lovely lovely lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> I love the last picture!


Thanks Tempest.. shows her whimsical nature..LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> She has such great bone! Lovely lovely lovely!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


CLaPorte:

I love this about her; daddy certainly produces type and substance. I prefer Arabs that are more substantive and it seems he is living up to that preference.. :wink:

Thank you!!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess are you a professional photographer? 
Where do I sen the round trip tickets and how much is a photo shoot? First Class or buisness? I would fly someone with your talents in coach. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess are you a professional photographer?
> Where do I sen the round trip tickets and how much is a photo shoot? First Class or buisness? I would fly someone with your talents in coach. Shalom


You flatter me Sir .. but yes, I did pro photography once upon a time, though then- it was all manual SLR's which I prefer, and did mostly landscapes and portraiture. Moving subjects such a horses and foals are a bit more of a challenge. DSLR's have taken some getting used to. I really need a longer focal length lens to get the quality I want, but the standard lens I have is doing ok.. What I want costs some bucks.. :shock: but will be getting one soon.

If you are serious, I would be very reasonable- I'd hate to charge anything if it helps you/your business, as well as mine, but it _*is*_ time-intensive. We could even trade some horse-related services. Unwavering patience with horses and the ruthless selection/rejection process of thousands of photos is the key to quality pics. 

I don't need first class.. coach is fine; you will find me the antithesis of pretentious. We could even trade some horse-related services. Definitely worth discussion; I've never been to Texas- could be great fun- and I'd love to meet you!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I think I can take you up on that offer.
I need to infuse some crabbet bloodlines into my program.
I am going to have a very busy schedule this summer but we can plan our visit for the fall. You live in Florida I know but that is nothing compared to a Texas summer. that i can assure you.
Plus my daughter might be out of my apartment in Dallas for a couple of months in the fall you can live it up in a real dallas highrise. The view at night is worth the trip alone. You would have the place to yourself. Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Little Miss Fae:
> Butt-high:


 Butt high or not, I love this pic!! What a cutie!!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I think I can take you up on that offer.
> I need to infuse some crabbet bloodlines into my program.
> I am going to have a very busy schedule this summer but we can plan our visit for the fall. You live in Florida I know but that is nothing compared to a Texas summer. that i can assure you.
> Plus my daughter might be out of my apartment in Dallas for a couple of months in the fall you can live it up in a real dallas highrise. The view at night is worth the trip alone. You would have the place to yourself. Shalom


I had a very strong feeling we'd be doing business at some point.. :wink:
Sounds like we have an adventure in the works!

We just clipped Psynny's head and neck yesterday, and OMG-- he's typier than when he was younger!! And what a neck! He's definitely advancing to be the stunning colt I thought he would be, so you have a great Crabbet candidate there. He's pretty high Crabbet %; I will be submitting a request to the Crabbet Society for a Certified % soon. He also will offer size, type, straight legs, balance, neck for miles, great hip, flash, and one the most laidback temperaments I have ever seen, which with my horses, is saying a lot.

The fall is actually a perfect time. It'll give me time to get that lens and it's a better time to shoot horses. After the first few weeks to a month, babies get all milk-fatty and they come across as thick-necked and stocky with fluffy baby fur not helping. 5-6 months to a year is generally a good time for photo shoots for babies as they refine a bit and shed out. I have a commitment to officiate at a wedding early Nov. and a week-long camping retreat mid Oct. We can work around that.

Summer here is quite hot as well-- it's like breathing heated water..LOL:shock:

It's very generous to offer your apt. I get along fine anywhere. Your farm and old house sounds equally appealing. I guess you'll have to educate me as to the highlights of Texas life.

We'll work it all out as things move along; we'll have lots to talk about..LOL


----------



## dbarabians

The Farmhouse is now currently without electricity or running water.
It was built in 1850's when it was a cotton plantation.
The wiring and lumbing were installed in the 1930's and the 1960's respectively.
Updating and rewiring yet still keeping the house as historic as possible is taking longer and more expensive than we estimated. It will take almost a year after finding more and more things that need to be addressed. Thats what the contractor says. He specializes in" historic properties." 
I have relocated to a smaller place closer to dallas with only 30 acres and only 14 horses that i purchased as a rental property years ago.
I will be at a conference in Atlanta in Oct. I might be able to swing by if my schedule allows. Shalom


----------



## Farmchic

My Paso mare due July 30









And rolling


----------



## Farmchic

one more


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> The Farmhouse is now currently without electricity or running water.
> It was built in 1850's when it was a cotton plantation.
> The wiring and lumbing were installed in the 1930's and the 1960's respectively.
> Updating and rewiring yet still keeping the house as historic as possible is taking longer and more expensive than we estimated. It will take almost a year after finding more and more things that need to be addressed. Thats what the contractor says. He specializes in" historic properties."
> I have relocated to a smaller place closer to dallas with only 30 acres and only 14 horses that i purchased as a rental property years ago.
> I will be at a conference in Atlanta in Oct. I might be able to swing by if my schedule allows. Shalom


Restoring old property is always ongoing.. In any case, I am very flexible. 

Atlanta's not too terribly far. I have a large house and a spare bedroom. You're welcome to stay with me and meet my horses if you have the time! :wink: That way you can develop an educated opinion with regard to suitability/preferences for your herd.
We can discuss breeding pedigrees and research our favorite bloodlines.


----------



## Druydess

Just took some informal pics of Psynny.. will add to his thread later, but here's an example of how nicely he's coming along.. he just keeps blowing me away!
I just love this cross!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous Dru!! How's Little Echo and your yearling filly doing? How about some pics of them too? ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's gorgeous Dru!! How's Little Echo and your yearling filly doing? How about some pics of them too? ;-)


Thanks HLL! I am very happy to have_ THAT _in my barn..LOL

Little Echo and Eden are doing very well.. a bit gangly as they are getting stretchy.. I'll try to get pics of them this weekend if time and weather cooperate. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BTW-- we had the head trainer at Rojo Arabians at the farm evaluating horses yesterday.. (For those who don't know who they are, they are the owners of Versace and Trussardi- National winners and sought after world-wide).

I was very pleased to hear this trainer say what a nice filly Fae is-- not just once, but 3 times on separate occasions as he returned to look at her. This a man who says virtually nothing. He also was very impressed with Psynny. With the caliber of Arabians he's won National titles with, to have his positive input on my babies was indeed satisfying! 

I forgot to mention-- he loved Dream!! LOL


----------



## Druydess

Fae-- just a few days old.. can't believe it's already been over a month..


----------



## dbarabians

RoJo arabians, thats big time Druydess.
Just a reminder not to forget who your friends were before you made it big!!!!
The dam of both Versace and Trussardi was absolutely stunning. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

Little Miss Fae enjoying a frolic in the rain.. 5 weeks old
These aren't as crisp as I'd like (it was pretty dark), but they give and idea of Fae getting all stretchy in spite of her milk-fat stage! I love how she is normally that upright whether she prances around or stands..though she is not squared up-- she was never still..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Miss Fae's pedigree:

Dream of Faery Fire Oa Arabian

Heck of a pedigree for Performance as well an excellent future broodmare.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

:lol: She sure is a charmer :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HalleysComet said:


> :lol: She sure is a charmer :wink:


Thank you Halley!! SHe certainly has me wrapped around her little hoof! :wink:

LOVE the pug pics!! Too friggin' cute; I can totally see her doing that!! :rofl:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she's so cute!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww she's so cute!!


Thanks!! She's certainly a little pistol!!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> RoJo arabians, thats big time Druydess.
> Just a reminder not to forget who your friends were before you made it big!!!!
> The dam of both Versace and Trussardi was absolutely stunning. Shalom


Ohhh I suffer no illusions about what these judges/trainers are looking for. I'm not breeding for extreme halter, nor do I want to. I want usable, sane horses whose eyes don't fly out of their head while they flip over repeatedly. 
I didn't realize this trainer worked at Rohara before Rojo, and he's also a National Judge, so for my filly to even get his attention, much less him offering high compliments, speaks for itself. That is satisfying enough as far as I'm concerned.
My trainer has known/worked with/trained with many these folks for decades, so we have them visiting on the farm regularly. Another International Judge was there as well, and he had the same opinion of my horses, so I got pretty consistent eval across the board. It's been interesting getting to know these people and what they're looking for. Their input on Performance was very useful.

I actually am not that impressed with Versace, but I agree his Dam was stunning!!


----------



## Druydess

Some great pics of El Shaklan, a very prepotent stallion Fae has 2 lines to through her sire, Obsidian Dream S. El Shaaklan's influence on the Arabian breed is immeasurable.

This is El Shaklan, still elegant though he was an aged gentleman here:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I don't come on here for a while, then when I come back on. I see gorgeous horses!
BTW, I was flipping through one of my old horse magazines yesterday, lo and behold, a whole page on Golden Ali. I was for some reason, so happy to see that. I immediately thought of psynn.
Your Psynn and Fae look stunning!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> I don't come on here for a while, then when I come back on. I see gorgeous horses!
> BTW, I was flipping through one of my old horse magazines yesterday, lo and behold, a whole page on Golden Ali. I was for some reason, so happy to see that. I immediately thought of psynn.
> Your Psynn and Fae look stunning!


That'll happen while you're away! LOL

What a great find if you have a spread on Gold N Ali; I would have been happy to see that as well. What mag and issue was it? I may try and find a copy; it would be great to have as a historical record for my horses.

Thanks for the compliments on Pynny and Fae; they are such a joy!!


----------



## dbarabians

That is my kind of arabian Druydess. You breed or buy one like that I might be tempted to break the law.
I have some news I can share in a couple of days.
14.3 hands and 13 months old a grandson of that very nice gray stallion. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> That is my kind of arabian Druydess. You breed or buy one like that I might be tempted to break the law.
> I have some news I can share in a couple of days.
> 14.3 hands and 13 months old a grandson of that very nice gray stallion. Shalom


Ohhh-- you are such a tease!!

I can't wait to hear!! :clap:

I just spoke today with a gentleman in Spain who has a 50% El Shaklan/50% Estopa stallion to die for.. I am hoping to use him in the future.. good news all around!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Cool, Dru! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Very wet and muddy day yesterday, but Fae's joy at being out after being cooped up was just too precious not to take pics of and post!!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess my two fillies are still shy and avoid human touch.. I am jealous. I have yet to force contact but looks like I am going to have to feed their dams in an enclosed area. Magic the colt loves humans and demands to be scratched every time you enter the pasture. I think its the Babson breeding in him that draws him to humans. His brother who is 90% babson is the same way. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess my two fillies are still shy and avoid human touch.. I am jealous. I have yet to force contact but looks like I am going to have to feed their dams in an enclosed area. Magic the colt loves humans and demands to be scratched every time you enter the pasture. I think its the Babson breeding in him that draws him to humans. His brother who is 90% babson is the same way. Shalom


It's just my closeness/trust with Solei that has made Fae exceptionally human-oriented. She is far beyond the norm for foals. Best thing to do is get them in a small area and just sit there ignoring them. Their curiosity will get the better of them. Have a handful of pellets and when mom wants to take them, baby will be curious enough to do the same eventually. It helps them get over their suspicion. 
Babson does result in a very trusting nature usually. Patience wins out with the others.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Leaping for joy-- continued..


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I have a new Facebook account Db arabians. new email account [email protected]. No pictures up on Facebook yet. Hit me up.
Oh and by the way and just to make you jealous I get to watch 3 foals play and run and play and run. I think they want to be racehorses!!! Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> That is my kind of arabian Druydess. You breed or buy one like that I might be tempted to break the law.


Forgot to respond to this part..

That's my plan so get bail money ready..:rofl:

It's hard to find El Shaklan/Estopa in any high percentages these days, but I'm on the lookout. That stallion from Spain is a dream pedigree/physically stunning specimen to die for, so we'll see if that's a venture I can pull off in the future and then I will indeed have one (or 2) like that lovely grey.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I have a new Facebook account Db arabians. new email account [email protected]. No pictures up on Facebook yet. Hit me up.
> Oh and by the way and just to make you jealous I get to watch 3 foals play and run and play and run. I think they want to be racehorses!!! Shalom


Welcome to FB Db!! I just friended you; look forward to chatting over there. 

Yes, I am sufficiently jealous that you have 3 wonderful babies..:-x

But, next year I'll have multiple little ones as well, so I'll deal with it!!


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I just spoke today with a gentleman in Spain who has a 50% El Shaklan/50% Estopa stallion to die for.. I am hoping to use him in the future.. good news all around!!


That guys is STUNNING!!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> That guys is STUNNING!!


You know who I'm talking about?? He's right up your alley WSA!! :wink:

Yes-- he'll be exporting semen starting 2014.. not sure I'll be ready by then, but he was VERY excited about my Spanish mares.. ( Ellie doesn't have a lot, but he loves her Padron lines and look..as well as her fine son)


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> You know who I'm talking about?? He's right up your alley WSA!! :wink:
> 
> Yes-- he'll be exporting semen starting 2014.. not sure I'll be ready by then, but he was VERY excited about my Spanish mares.. ( Ellie doesn't have a lot, but he loves her Padron lines and look..as well as her fine son)


Yeah, I saw him yesterday. 
Makes me wish I had bought that pure spanish sabino mare a few years ago! LOL

I've got a few with El Shaklan but furthur back, although with your line of thinking, my Patron granddaughter could be a good match LOL

I keep thinking I want to go Straight Crabbet or CMK but then I always find myself attracted to outcrosses - like Khade. I'm thinking it is a great marketing aspect and some (like Fairview Stud in BC) have an incredible program that is pure CMK but I also think sometimes we put too much stock in "straight eygptian" or "pure polish" and not enough on individual per each other. 
Hopefully that made some sense because I sort of went off on a tangent. I guess because I really like him (and TA Mozart) and would love to utilize, they just don't fit the "straight" program so I'm losing stock in it. LOL


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Yeah, I saw him yesterday.
> Makes me wish I had bought that pure spanish sabino mare a few years ago! LOL
> 
> I've got a few with El Shaklan but furthur back, although with your line of thinking, my Patron granddaughter could be a good match LOL
> 
> I keep thinking I want to go Straight Crabbet or CMK but then I always find myself attracted to outcrosses - like Khade. I'm thinking it is a great marketing aspect and some (like Fairview Stud in BC) have an incredible program that is pure CMK but I also think sometimes we put too much stock in "straight eygptian" or "pure polish" and not enough on individual per each other.
> Hopefully that made some sense because I sort of went off on a tangent. I guess because I really like him (and TA Mozart) and would love to utilize, they just don't fit the "straight" program so I'm losing stock in it. LOL


I have liked what I've found about the Spanish Arabians and how they evolved. Military- based breeding and culling certainly set a consistent standard. I believe El Shaklan (Spanish lines) and Padron/Crabbet crosses will be phenomenal. I can't wait to see what Chevelle produxces as I believe her strong Padron influence and her own Spanish blood will cross well with Dream's double El Shaklan as well as his other Spanish blood. Both Dream and Chevelle have Barich de Washoe, another Spanish great.

I believe you can do a Crabbet program and incorporate well- researched lines as well. What many people don't realize, is that the most influential breeders in Spain imported their Arabs from Crabbet stud, thereby making many Spanish horses Crabbet anyway.. :clap:
One breeder imported 12 mares and 2 stallions from Lady Wentworth.

Here's an amazing historical compilation by Arabian expert Arlene Magid. I'm pleased to say that many of the horses cited are in Chevelle's, Emma's, Dream's, Psynny's, Eden's, Echo's, and now, Fae's pedigrees. It's almost as if it was planned that way.. <weg>

Spanish Arabians


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Very wet and muddy day yesterday, but Fae's joy at being out after being cooped up was just too precious not to take pics of and post!!


 Love the jumping pics, especially this one! It would make an awesome avatar. :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Druydess said:


> Very wet and muddy day yesterday, but Fae's joy at being out after being cooped up was just too precious not to take pics of and post!!


She looks like daddy! Look at her and your avatar pic dru! They look so similar in it!
BTW, The page I found was a breeding ad.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> She looks like daddy! Look at her and your avatar pic dru! They look so similar in it!
> BTW, The page I found was a breeding ad.


LOL!! You're right! Well, Daddy did come through nicely on this little girl!!

Very cool on the ad. What mag and issue was it, if you remember..


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love the jumping pics, especially this one! It would make an awesome avatar. :wink:


She was on a roll. Can't wait to get better ones once she's shed out. Yesterday, she followed me around constantly demanding scratches. She actually flips her head under my hand like a dog if I stop or presents a shoulder/butt and "taps my arm with her head and looks back to the appropriate scratching body part.. ..:lol:


----------



## tempest

She kind of reminds me of Psynny.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

It was the Arabian horse magazine. It is an old issue, from 2006 a jan/dec issue.


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> She kind of reminds me of Psynny.


She does look a bit like him.. they have some common lines and both have very potent Polish blood.. They share a Padron as well, though Solei has just a little of that..


----------



## Druydess

We have officially entered the "never know what dry is" season.. The rain has been non-stop, but it doesn't stop Fae one bit.

Here are some wet, soggy pics of an apparent lovely time had by Miss Personality..

Fae and Mom out for a stroll; baby sure has some back to her!! :wink:



Movin'...





Definitely her father's daughter:



She is shedding out the most gorgeous dark bronzed liver, which you can't see here as the sun, which wasn't out, really accentuates it's richness. (And this is bleached from the sun - it was much darker) Can't wait to see if she keeps this color..



This filly is such a high point and source of joy for me!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's beautiful!! The jumping pic is my favorite and would make an awesome avatar. ;-)


----------



## Celeste

I haven't looked through this section of the forum in ages. I just now saw this thread and read the whole thing. She is beautiful!!!!

Dru, you need to start sending me PM's every time you have exciting news. I can't believe I just now found this thread. What a perfect little girl!!


----------



## existentialpony

Love! What a cutie!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I haven't looked through this section of the forum in ages. I just now saw this thread and read the whole thing. She is beautiful!!!!
> 
> Dru, you need to start sending me PM's every time you have exciting news. I can't believe I just now found this thread. What a perfect little girl!!


Thanks Celeste; she's my little Dream filly...literally..LOL

I shall have to give you a heads up then.. we can't have you missing these things.. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> Thanks Celeste; she's my little Dream filly...literally..LOL
> 
> I shall have to give you a heads up then.. we can't have you missing these things.. :wink:


Please do. Put me on your list of people to notify. I think that I missed one of your last year's baby threads for a while as well. I absolutely LOVE the babies that you are raising.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Please do. Put me on your list of people to notify. I think that I missed one of your last year's baby threads for a while as well. I absolutely LOVE the babies that you are raising.


I would be happy to! I'm so glad you like how the babies are coming along. I am more than pleased with what my program has been producing. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

In spite of 3 months of near continuous rain.. here's a few pics of Fae, who is just such a joy to handle and spend time with. She runs to me every time and willingly stays with me. I have lain down with her several times, which was an amazing testament to the trust this little girl has. She never offers to get up if I come over to her; just looks at me as if to say, "Isn't there some part of me you should be scratching?" LOL

The disclaimer-- she is chunky as hell, and very moulty.. her baby coat is ratty and sun-burnt, and her mane sticks straight up, (part of what appears to be neck is actually a think mane base) making her neck look porky, but I see what's coming.. and I like what I see..

Even with all that, she is consistently _*extremely*_ upright, has natural engagement, and the floaty-est, elegant little trot.. She also is _very_ vocal-- always has an opinion about nearly everything.


----------



## Druydess

As I believe in having my horses be horses and stay out except for bad weather, Fae is very bleached, however she is literally about 9 different colors. I am happy to say though she is coming in black liver for her second shedding, which certaibly increases the odds of her keeping a darker color. I've also found some flaxen hairs in her mane which were not there before, so that would just be icing on the cake. 

Some pics of her base color coming through.. Note the darker spots coming through on her face, eye, and her neck swirl:













Leg color.. notice the difference between the outside sun exposed and the darker inside:


----------



## rideverystride

What a stunner .


----------



## Celeste

I love her!!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> The disclaimer-- she is very moulty.. her baby coat is ratty and sun-burnt.


 I know what you mean, right now King is going through his shedding uglies. He's not fit to be seen lol, just kidding I still think he's adorable. :wink: Fae is stunning as always!! Thanks for sharing updated pics. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## my2geldings

I love that perfect little stripe down that beautiful face. Are you keeping that foal?


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I love her!!!!


Thank you Celeste!! I share your sentiment!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I know what you mean, right now King is going through his shedding uglies. He's not fit to be seen lol, just kidding I still think he's adorable. :wink: Fae is stunning as always!! Thanks for sharing updated pics. Can't wait to see more.


Well-- they all go through an fuzzy/fugly stage..we know what their potential is..
Fae was especially velcro-like tonight. It's just amazing how often and consistently she seeks me out-- just to "hang out" and share my company. What a sweet girl. I just love my babies!!


----------



## MsLady

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

My2Geldings said:


> I love that perfect little stripe down that beautiful face. Are you keeping that foal?


TY My2Geldings! She does have the most charming little blaze.. :wink:

Though I've had a few very nice offers, I am most definitely keeping this little girl. She is exactly what I wanted from this breeding.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess, I am once again envious of your program.
The colt born this year is very friendly like your filly. The two fillies however are still wary of human contact . They will approach and sniff your hand but that is it.
I am taking it very slow with them as I always do but it is almost time for their first shots and to start halter breaking them.
I am contemplating stalls for next years foals to be fed in so I can handle next years foals in an enclosed area.
Krystal was too protective of her filly this year and would not even eat her ration if anyone besides me fed her for two weeks. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

MsLady said:


> Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing 😊
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for taking the time to comment; appreciate the kind words. :wink:



dbarabians said:


> Druydess, I am once again envious of your program.
> The colt born this year is very friendly like your filly. The two fillies however are still wary of human contact . They will approach and sniff your hand but that is it.
> I am taking it very slow with them as I always do but it is almost time for their first shots and to start halter breaking them.
> I am contemplating stalls for next years foals to be fed in so I can handle next years foals in an enclosed area.
> Krystal was too protective of her filly this year and would not even eat her ration if anyone besides me fed her for two weeks. Shalom


Some evade humans completely. Sounds like your mare may be cuing her to stay away and the other filly picks up on it. I think stalls are a great idea; it limits their little escape maneuvers. 
I built a small pen attached to a stall for Solei and Fae and that is very helpful to contain and do some training, but never really needed it with Fae; she's like velcro. Maybe something like that would be helpful. Her first days I would just sit in there and she couldn't stand it- she'd have constantly check me out.


----------



## Druydess

A few recent pics of a fuzzy Baby Fae..

Got to lay down with her again last night and pet on her.. what a trusting baby she is!!
Received another offer on her yesterday, which I turned down of course.


----------



## WSArabians

Too precious!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Too precious!


Thanks WSA!! She is the light of my life!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Sooo cute!! Now we need new pics of the boys. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Well, after 4 months of steady rain-- we saw the sun for more than 5 minutes today. We weren't sure what it was at first, but we managed to remember..
So, of course I had to get the camera out and photograph baby Fae running around the pasture. :wink:

She still has that ratty baby coat in patches, but not much dims what a beauty she is. I am beyond pleased that she has kept her exotic, feminine face and is a stellar balance of type and substance- exactly what I thought I'd get from this cross. It was terribly polite of Solei and Dream to work with me on this, doncha think? :thumbsup:

Candids in pasture condition, butt high, and very dirty, but I love this little girl the way she is!!



Muscular AND Pretty:


Oh Yeah-- now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!!




And yes, I AM proud of her, as if you couldn't tell. :happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Well, after 4 months of steady rain-- we saw the sun for more than 5 minutes today. We weren't sure what it was at first, but we managed to remember..
> 
> She still has that ratty baby coat in patches, but not much dims what a beauty she is.


 Same here Dru, although the sun did shine some the other day. She's just stunning!! I especially love the first and third pics, she has such a beautiful head. I also know what you mean about the shedding, luckily King has almost shedded out all of his baby coat. Keep those pics coming! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Same here Dru, although the sun did shine some the other day. She's just stunning!! I especially love the first and third pics, she has such a beautiful head. I also know what you mean about the shedding, luckily King has almost shedded out all of his baby coat. Keep those pics coming! :wink:


Yeah-- that head exceeds all my expectations!! :wink: And I'm glad she has the body/conformation to go with it! Have plenty more pics.. LOL


----------



## Druydess




----------



## EquineBovine

Classy lady!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww I can't say it enough, she so beautiful!! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> Classy lady!


Thanks girl!! What an apropos adjective! Class all around!! :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine

Druydess said:


> Thanks girl!! What an apropos adjective! Class all around!! :wink:


And she knows it :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Fae strutting her stuff in the endless rain...

These are not the best in clarity, taken in the rain with low light, but they do show her impulsion, engagement, and powerful hip:







And just for the joy of being a foal:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's soooo cute!! You should seriously use the rearing pic as your avatar. ;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

How gorgeous is she?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

A few more of Miss Fae:


----------



## CLaPorte432

You should have named her Squirrel! Her tail is always up in the air!!! :Lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

I couldn't be much happier with this baby's topline and tail set..LOL



And head, face, eyes, upright neck..etc... :rofl:


----------



## Marcie

She looks so adorably sassy in the ones where she is facing the camera. ^.^


----------



## Druydess

Marcie said:


> She looks so adorably sassy in the ones where she is facing the camera. ^.^


Well-- thank you Marcie... You've caught on to her secret; she is has the market cornered on sassy adorableness... :wink:


----------



## existentialpony

Most Beautiful Baby Photo Contest - Formstack

I do hope that you're entering little miss Fae...!


----------



## Celeste

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Whoa! Someone _knows_ she's a cutie! Love the attitude.


----------



## Saucy12

Wow gorgeous little girl! She reminds me a lot of my filly Sky (personality wise) both sassy but super sweet! And I can relate with you about the bond you have with Soleil.. I've owned my mare Mayberry for 10 years now. Got her when she was just under 2 years old. Now she's 12 and this summer had her 1st foal! Because of the close bond Mayberry and I have Sky is such a friendly and trusting filly. She loves people and is always seeking out attention. Fae seems like such a sweetheart


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> She is a beautiful girl!





Red Gate Farm said:


> Whoa! Someone _knows_ she's a cutie! Love the attitude.


Thanks guys!! She continues to delight me and all who meet her!! :wink:


----------



## trainerunlimited

She is amazing, Druydess! Is she your only foal this year?


----------



## Druydess

trainerunlimited said:


> She is amazing, Druydess! Is she your only foal this year?


Yes, she was the only one I chose to breed last year. Sorta wish I had more seeing how nice she is--LOL 
However, she'll have 4 half siblings next year and I will breed her Dam, Solei back to Dream as well. She is indeed amazing, thank you, so I would be ecstatic to have another outstanding foal from that cross!:wink:
Solei is an excellent mother and she's passed on her sweet, gentle personality to Fae. Fae's sire is also exceptionally kind and well mannered, so Fae is just THE most people-loving baby I have ever seen.


----------



## Druydess

Saucy12 said:


> Wow gorgeous little girl! She reminds me a lot of my filly Sky (personality wise) both sassy but super sweet! And I can relate with you about the bond you have with Soleil.. I've owned my mare Mayberry for 10 years now. Got her when she was just under 2 years old. Now she's 12 and this summer had her 1st foal! Because of the close bond Mayberry and I have Sky is such a friendly and trusting filly. She loves people and is always seeking out attention. Fae seems like such a sweetheart


Sorry I missed this Saucey! :shock:

I think many people underestimate the bond and understanding one can have that is a "bit" beyond the ordinary. Solei is one of those. Now-- I have another with this filly. Sometimes, you just "know." I'm am beyond grateful that Solei, whatever it is she has, she passes on to her babies. I know part of that is my training and early handling, but I give credit to the great trust, calm mind, and amazingly accepting personality that now TWO horses are gifted with. Some things are just inborn. I'm so fortunate to have been blessed 3 times with having had my dear Firestorm, Solei's sister, and now Fae-- the living essence of both exceptional spirits..

You are so fortunate to have such a spirit as well.

I think I'm going to go look for Firestorm pics.


----------



## Druydess

One of my favorites of Firestorm, Solei's full sister, lost to me at a young age, and Fae's namesake.





Firestorm and I after a ride. She was SUCH a great companion.



Firestorm and Solei. They were inseparable.


----------



## amp23

So beautiful! If you don't mind me asking, I've missed what happened to her? I'm sorry again for your loss, I know you loved her!

I can't wait to see next year's foals


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> So beautiful! If you don't mind me asking, I've missed what happened to her? I'm sorry again for your loss, I know you loved her!
> 
> I can't wait to see next year's foals


Amp-- thank you for your interest. She was my heart. I lost her at only 7 a few years ago to a terrible, aggressive disease called Pythiosis. 
"Swamp cancer": The increasing threat of equine pythiosis - DVM

I tried everything to save her, including the best Equine hospital in the state. She had the organism in her throat- one of only 2 cases ever reported, so her prognosis was grim, but even so she improved initially, but it began spreading again and I had to make the decision to euthanize her as she couldn't eat enough to sustain herself. I gave her her favorite things to eat and held her sweet face while she drifted off. I miss her terribly. But Fae is a blessing that shares her blood and her personality. She is SO like her, even down to her very similar blaze.

Firestorm was a great teacher and I owe all I do now with horses - to her.


----------



## Druydess

Another favorite of the girls: 

You can see what a huge mare Firestorm is compared to her sister. She was a good 15.1 and it looks like Fae may be taking after her Aunt.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Beautiful girls!! Now where's the Fae pics? ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Beautiful girls!! Now where's the Fae pics? ;-)


Fae is a gangly thing right now and she would not be shown to best advantage.. she's thinning out quite a bit, and her head is as exotic as ever, but she is growthy as h**l!!! :wink:

I promise to get more as soon as I can. After all, she's representing TWO gorgeous mares, and a very handsome daddy- there's a lot to live up to! :thumbsup:


----------



## amp23

Wow, that is awful. I'm sorry to bring it up, I'd wondered about it for a while and didn't want to bring up bad memories... I think she was absolutely stunning- I love larger Arabs. I think Fae definitely resembles her. All of your babies are beauties!


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> Wow, that is awful. I'm sorry to bring it up, I'd wondered about it for a while and didn't want to bring up bad memories... I think she was absolutely stunning- I love larger Arabs. I think Fae definitely resembles her. All of your babies are beauties!


Don't be sorry. All things happen for a reason; we just don't always know what it is at the time.
I am glad you did. It gives me reason to remember and honor her, and that is very healing. She was an exceptional horse. Things such as this teaches us gratitude and to not take things for granted. I am very blessed with all the beautiful souls in the form of horses I have been lucky enough to share my life with.
You didn't bring up bad memories at all. Memories infused with love are always good.
When Fae was born with a very similar blaze - and walked about as if she knew everyone, fearless and very much an old soul -- it sorta freaked me out a little- but then.. I said to her, "Hello little girl- I know you."


----------



## amp23

Your posts about her always make me tear up. I can feel the love you had for her. If you believe in reincarnation it wouldn't be crazy to think she's coming back to you.

I do think it's time for some new pictures of Fae sometime soon though


----------



## Druydess

amp23 said:


> Your posts about her always make me tear up. I can feel the love you had for her. If you believe in reincarnation it wouldn't be crazy to think she's coming back to you.
> 
> I do think it's time for some new pictures of Fae sometime soon though


I am a firm believer in Reincarnation. I asked her to come back to me before she died. I think she has..

She was just amazing. I can now talk about her without too many tears - more admiration and joy than anything else. I realize now she came to teach me, and I am ever so grateful to her.

TY Amp- for helping to keep her alive.. 

I will be sure to post pics of Fae. I imagine I'm going to have LOTS of stories about her..LOL :shock:


----------



## Druydess

Since we're on the topic of this bloodline.. 

This is Firestorm's and Solei's Grand-sire- Le Fire: 





Their Grand-father, Le Fire even had a Breyer model created for them of he and his Dam, Susecion:


----------



## EquineBovine

Where'd the grey go?! Genetics are strange things lol


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> Where'd the grey go?! Genetics are strange things lol


Susecion's Dam was a chestnut and her sire was a heterozygous grey. He passed his chestnut gene to Le fire. For example, even though Dream is black, he has a chestnut gene which passed to Fae. The fact that he is heterozygous black allows him to pass on various coat colors.

Susecion (1965- 1993): “Susie” to her friends‚ Susecion is the only Arabian Hall of Fame mare to produce two double national champion mares. One mare offspring was both Canadian and U.S. national halter and performance champion. A son, Le Fire, sired a national champion mare. Purchased as a yearling for a mere $2,500 by first-time Arabian owners and breeders Dr. Fred and Florence Ragland‚ this gray mare went on to produce 13 offspring‚ seven of whom were champions. Her most famous was the stallion Le Fire, who sired Canadian and U.S. national winners in halter, dressage, hunter pleasure and reining.


----------



## Druydess

Pics of Solei pregnant with Fae:





One of her sister Firestorm"


And one for posterity of several of the girls grazing..


----------



## Druydess

Fae is fortunate to carry 3 lines to Serafix, a wonderful representation of Crabbet breeding. I find it very interesting to research different bloodlines and how they influenced the Arabian breed. Here are some historical photos and information regarding this exceptional horse.

*Serafix - Crabbet purebred Arabian stallion

These photos are subject to Section 107 of the Fair Use Act:









And one of his Dam, Serafina, who Solei reminds me very much of:


----------



## tempest

He has a very short, but very refined neck. He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> He has a very short, but very refined neck. He's absolutely gorgeous.


Just goes to show how Arabian breeding has changed in the US and what is considered valuable. It certainly can be helpful for people to understand what Crabbet breeding is as opposed to what MR halter promotes today. I personally prefer a more European type of Arabian. What is in MR these days is a bit freaky to me..:shock:


----------



## Druydess

Little Miss Fae continues to impress me with a beautifully sculpted face, enlarging jowls, widening jib, (which I didn't think was possible), outstanding topline, straight, long legs, killer hip, amazing temperament, and she is HUGE!! She towers above a colt born at the same time. Refined, yet muscular, she is living up to my expectations of this cross nicely. My little girl is growing up!! :shock:


----------



## Druydess




----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she keeps getting cuter and cuter!! ;-) She's getting quite darker too!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww she keeps getting cuter and cuter!! ;-) She's getting quite darker too!


Thanks.. she certainly is going in the right direction.

She has black liver coming in for the third time.. looks promising..:wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Thanks.. she certainly is going in the right direction.
> 
> She has black liver coming in for the third time.. looks promising..:wink:


 You're welcome! King don't know what color he wants to be right now. On top he's almost white, on bottom he's real dark yellow lol. :lol: I can't wait to see what color he sheds out to be in the spring.


----------



## Marcie

What a cutie! I love that little muzzle. It's already so refined. c:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> You're welcome! King don't know what color he wants to be right now. On top he's almost white, on bottom he's real dark yellow lol. :lol: I can't wait to see what color he sheds out to be in the spring.


He's adorable! There are many changes foals go through, so it's difficult to be sure what eventual color they'll be. The first shed is always a darker one, but as they continue to shed out, you may get a clue as to their eventual color. Psynny was born a regular chestnut, though to me, my eye detected a subtle liver hue, then he lightened a bit, and through successive sheddings, he keeps getting darker. He is now the richest mahogany liver color. Some livers don't get to their real color for years.
Seems Fae is following the same pattern Psynny did and she also had a much more noticeable liver hue at birth as you can see in this pic:



Whatever she'll end up being, she'll be stunning! :wink:

Psynny's color this spring: (He's darker now)


----------



## Druydess

Marcie said:


> What a cutie! I love that little muzzle. It's already so refined. c:


Thank you Marcie. I expect she will improve even upon that as her Dam and Sire have tiny, teacup muzzles. She seems to have inherited her Dam's very feminine face along with her Sire's more extreme exotic head/face, so she appears to be an excellent mix of the two, especially as she is not even 5 months yet.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

I have come to the conclusion that Fae is pure evil..:shock::evil:

Yup-- absolutely pure, unadulterated evil..

She gives me "the face" whenever I leave her..



Yes-- THIS face:


She stands endlessly at whatever part of the pasture I'm closest to, and uses that face, pining and giving me sad eyes to make me feel guilty for not playing with her every moment I'm there. 

And I can't get a figgin' thing done.. 

God-- she is SO like her mother wanting human company over horse company..

Yes-- I gave in - - - repeatedly.. :::::sigh:::::::: :shock:

Well-- at least I know she loves her momma!


----------



## Druydess

Going through pics from today.. here's one of the few where she's not attached to one of my body parts..

A plant briefly distracted her.. 
And look at the size of this baby's jib!! HUGE!!!
And the tiny muzzle.. 



Sometimes I have no idea what I capture until I go though a thousand photos..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Fae at 5 months. Smoothing out and losing that milkfatty appearance. Mane is FINALLY falling over! Only took 5 months.. was beginning to wonder if she was part Zebra! She inherited Daddy's insanely thick double mane I think.



I am VERY happy she is retaining her beautifully sculpted head, her muscular, yet refined body, and excellent topline. She's a bit butt-high, but I'm not surprised with those legs growing as they are! She's not quite as chunky, and thinning out nicely.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Fae is pure evil..:shock::evil:
> 
> Yup-- absolutely pure, unadulterated evil..
> 
> She gives me "the face" whenever I leave her..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes-- THIS face:
> 
> 
> She stands endlessly at whatever part of the pasture I'm closest to, and uses that face, pining and giving me sad eyes to make me feel guilty for not playing with her every moment I'm there.
> 
> And I can't get a figgin' thing done..
> 
> God-- she is SO like her mother wanting human company over horse company..
> 
> Yes-- I gave in - - - repeatedly.. :::::sigh:::::::: :shock:
> 
> Well-- at least I know she loves her momma!


 Awww what a cutie she is!! :wink: I get the same looks from my crew when I leave too. They all look so pathetic lol. I have to make them back off just so I can take a pic.



Druydess said:


> Mane is FINALLY falling over! Only took 5 months.. was beginning to wonder if she was part Zebra!


 You think it took Fae a long time for her mane to fall over lol, well it took Tequila like 12-14 months for hers to fall over. :lol:


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea is 9 months and she could still give Diana Ross a run for her money :shock: And Fae is not evil, just adorable lol


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww what a cutie she is!! :wink: I get the same looks from my crew when I leave too. They all look so pathetic lol. I have to make them back off just so I can take a pic.
> 
> You think it took Fae a long time for her mane to fall over lol, well it took Tequila like 12-14 months for hers to fall over. :lol:


OMG!! :shock: Fae would be 5 foot wide if she waited that long for her mane to fall over!! We can finally see where her neck ends and mane begins!!



EquineBovine said:


> Panacea is 9 months and she could still give Diana Ross a run for her money :shock: And Fae is not evil, just adorable lol


I guess we all have babies with the "major mane" gene! :lol:
Yes-- she IS adorable, but I still get sucked in by her "adorable" ways..LOL

Going to scrounge up some stunning pics from today..


----------



## Druydess

OK-- ready for cuteness with an elegant spin?? :wink:

Well-- it seems little Miss Fae isn't so little anymore.. she has s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d in a big way the last few weeks; it's amazing. Those legs definitely come from Daddy!

And her mane was so thick and neck so milk-fatty-- she looked like a bruiser..
But not now. :wink::clap:

What a gorgeous, thinning, sculpted neck is appearing once again as she loses her baby fat, refines, and gains height! Perfect for her short-coupled body.
But I know all of you familiar with babies know the drill..:wink:





Got neck??





I am over the moon at how this beauty is evolving!!:wave:

:wink::thumbsup::happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's stunning Dru!! What a lovely neck and long legs she has! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> She's stunning Dru!! What a lovely neck and long legs she has! ;-)


Thanks HLL!!

She has bred true so far as I expected with this cross. I can barely wait to have another foal from Solei and Dream! They go through chubby/gangly stages nearly weekly, but today-- all her parts were fairly proportionate - - tomorrow may be another story!! LOL :rofl:
Last month she was a chunky monkey.

Dream's Dam is a good 15.2 and all coiled power. Dream is at least 15.2, and Fae's Aunt Firestorm was 15.1 - so those legs are taking after the tall side of the family.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

I so much enjoyed watching Fae play and move today - after our grooming session of course. I've never seen a foal enjoy grooming as much as this little girl. she quite expects it and will follow me around until I comply. 
She has such a lovely little trot and had such fun with her other foal buddies, so it was difficult to get just her, but here's a few more.

I am so blessed with this girl.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it! What a pretty mover!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Love it! What a pretty mover!


She's pretty fancy, flying that flaxen flag all over the place. It's so cute how she'll run off, get all prancy, and then run back to me-- as if to say, "How was that Mom?" 'Did you see that Mom?" I swear-- she's like a human child! :shock:

She knows how to turn it on.


----------



## Celeste

She is a doll! So beautiful and so perfect!!!


----------



## HGEsquire

She continues to blossom and just like a flower get's prettier every time you photograph her and share!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> She is a doll! So beautiful and so perfect!!!


TY you Celeste.. I am a bit biased, but it is lovely that you, and others, see the same thing in this sweet girl!


----------



## existentialpony

That shoulder makes me swoon! If you ever want to send her off to become a serious Arabian in upper level dressage and sporthorse...


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> That shoulder makes me swoon! If you ever want to send her off to become a serious Arabian in upper level dressage and sporthorse...


Thank you my friend for noticing! That shoulder makes her smoooooth as glass....
This baby is the pride of not only my farm, but also her Daddy's Natal farm- Sapphire Farm, breeders of internationally sold beauties.
Dream's breeder and I are in close contact, discussing the merits and future of this little jewel, and we are very excited with her potential.
Your choices are right on my dear; I believe that's where she's headed.. :wink:

BTW-- we're making another one of her in Spring.. :wink:


----------



## cakemom

I keep trying to win the lottery so you can make me one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> I keep trying to win the lottery so you can make me one!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They can be very affordable. I may offer the next in utero to a trusted home.  (Which is a gamble for me as I can only imagine what the next one will turn out to be!)


----------



## existentialpony

Well if you ever think of a reason to let someone else make that next foal very happy for the rest of his or her life...  send me an invoice!


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> Well if you ever think of a reason to let someone else make that next foal very happy for the rest of his or her life...  send me an invoice!


I don't need a reason with great potentially caring families; I would only be interested in a loving home for one of my babies. 
I will think on this and send you possible terms.

I am deeply honored by your interest.


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> She continues to blossom and just like a flower get's prettier every time you photograph her and share!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thank you Denise! She is certainly blossoming beautifully!


----------



## EquineBovine

Well blow me down, that is no foal! That is an elegant little lady! When the hay did that happen? Seems like an overnight growth spurt lol


----------



## Druydess

EquineBovine said:


> Well blow me down, that is no foal! That is an elegant little lady! When the hay did that happen? Seems like an overnight growth spurt lol


It pretty much WAS an overnight growth spurt, which is showing no signs of stopping anytime soon. Apparently her Daddy also followed a similar pattern - and he's 15.2 and still growing! :shock: 
She was a quite the little porker the last month, and then suddenly lengthened out elegantly. But such is the way with babies- - just like human kids who grow out-- then up! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Results are in for Miss Fae's testing and she is eeAa. I believe this means once she's of breeding age she can produce chestnut, bay, or black. Any experts out there feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 
She is of course clear on all tests via testing/parentage, but I encourage all those thinking of breeding to test. I test all my horses religiously. :wink:


----------



## cakemom

I love her carriage. I share her photos with a friend who is an avid fan of her as well!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> I love her carriage. I share her photos with a friend who is an avid fan of her as well!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How sweet of you cakemom!! I am honored she has a fan club! Is your friend on this forum?


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Results are in for Miss Fae's testing and she is eeAa. I believe this means once she's of breeding age she can produce chestnut, bay, or black.


 That's correct Dru, and cool on the results. Try this site out, I really like it. Color Calculator I also meant to say I share your pics with my family and they like her and all your horses too. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> That's correct Dru, and cool on the results. Try this site out, I really like it. Color Calculator


I've seen that and it's helpful, but I always re-confirm tests. If I'm going to breed, I will always know what I'm dealing with. It's the responsible thing to do. Dream's breeder already guessed her genotype, and she was right. Guess she knows her stuff.. LOL 
She was already clear by parentage on the rest. :wink:

With the quality Dream has produced (Fae) I am SO looking forward to his coming get! She certainly instills confidence with regard to his prepotency!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> I've seen that and it's helpful, but I always re-confirm tests. If I'm going to breed, I will always know what I'm dealing with. It's the responsible thing to do.


 Good idea, it's always better to be safe than sorry. I could play with that site all day lol. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Good idea, it's always better to be safe than sorry. I could play with that site all day lol. :lol:


Agreed. My babies will have the best possible odds all the way around. There'll be lots of excitement next year with the new foals, an HG Esquire baby,and the planned upcoming breedings to Dream, one of which will certainly be a repeat of Fae's cross. :wink:
It's a great compliment as well when there are those requesting to purchase them when they're not even on the ground yet! :wink:
Thank you sincerely to you all!

Speaking of buying.. I'm considering buying a stunning Echo M daughter. EXCELLENT stock.. gonna see how it plays out.. she's pretty pricey, (totally worth it though) but may be do-able. I know HLL has seen her. Guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## Druydess

More of my endless, annoying pics of me chasing around my poor, put-upon babies..:wink:

I know you all just hate them.. :rofl:

My baby girl-- tracking ultra straight.. :wink:
Look at those straight legs! :shock:



Such a pretty face with all the dark color coming through..even my chestnuts have other ideas..LOL



And this is just so indicative of Miss Personality/Legs/Elegance:
Muscular and substantive, yet refined and feminine-- what a combination!
This cross was exactly what I expected!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww what a cute little show off, great pics!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww what a cute little show off, great pics!!


TY HLL!! She is my joy!!


----------



## dbarabians

Who in their right mind would be annoyed about some pictures of a great looking filly?
You make me ashamed of the fact I dont clip mine . They all have tufts of hair sticking out of their ears and whiskers. Mine look like bums compared to yours. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Who in their right mind would be annoyed about some pictures of a great looking filly?
> You make me ashamed of the fact I dont clip mine . They all have tufts of hair sticking out of their ears and whiskers. Mine look like bums compared to yours. Shalom


Hey db!! I was just being facetious. It's nearly impossible to get pics of this girl as she is constantly at my side, but sometimes she get's inspired to stretch her legs.
Fae has whiskers and ear tufts as well; she's never been clipped. I do, however, groom her every day; she absolutely insists upon it. If I don't have a curry comb with me, she presents her withers and looks back at me as if to say, "What's the hold up"? She just loves our grooming time. If I stop and move away- she follows me for more. This can go on for quite some time.
I think maybe the frequent grooming helps her look a bit more sleek. 

I am sure your babies are absolutely adorable! Someone needs to use their superpowers and get more pics..:wink:


----------



## Saucy12

She's lovely!


----------



## Druydess

Saucy12 said:


> She's lovely!


Thanks Saucy. She's the light of my life!! :lol:


----------



## existentialpony

How's the baby doing?  I love watching her progress!


----------



## Druydess

existentialpony said:


> How's the baby doing?  I love watching her progress!


Sorry I've been MIA lately.. got a promotion and raise and have been busy spearheading/supervising 2 of their pilot programs in a three county area.. Best part is-- I now see patients within 5 minutes of my horses much more frequently than before and can pop by even more often. All is in place now, so back to business!! :wink:

I am sorry to have kept the Lady Fae away so long, but she has become quite butt high, very fuzzy, and a bit of a piglet around dinnertime..LOL I expect she's gearing up for a vertical challenge.. :wink:

Here's a few shots of her lovely face...

Being very contemplative:


Even in her fuglies with a half inch of fur on her face, still a delicate thing:


Such a Quirky Pony:


Great mix of her Dam and Sire here:


Though the background sucks, Got Dish?? LOL Imagine if she was clipped and didn't have winter fur.. :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Furry or not, she's still adorable!! Thanks for the updated pics. ;-)


----------



## Celeste

She is beautiful! Any real horseman looks through winter fuzz to see what is below. I think the fuzz is cute anyway. 

That last picture with the background could be fixed up with photoshop. It would be worth taking out the fence and hanging the picture on the wall. She is a beautiful baby. If you get tired of her, send her my way.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Furry or not, she's still adorable!! Thanks for the updated pics. ;-)


Thanks!! She remains as sweet as always.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few more of my girl..
BTW-- she has inherited her Daddy's double mane, though she could have also gotten that genetic gift from her Aunt Firestorm..


----------



## EliRose

Any updates on the lovely lady??


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I haven't been on here and a while. I spent 2 minutes convincing myself that this is little Fae. My god, she has grown!


----------



## Captain Evil

Druydess said:


> I am sorry to have kept the Lady Fae away so long, but she has become quite butt high, very fuzzy, and a bit of a piglet around dinnertime..LOL I expect she's gearing up for a vertical challenge.. :wink:


Where is the "Love" button? She's adorable!


----------



## loveye

She's so cute!!


----------



## dbarabians

Anybody seen Druydess? I hope all is well. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Anybody seen Druydess? I hope all is well. Shalom


Sorry guys.. I am alive..:lol:

I have had lots of time-intensive things going on.. lots of guests and planning tours for some of my author friends and performer'singer artists. And a bit of a vacation as well. I apologize for being away.. miss my HF friends!

Fae is doing wonderfully and getting huge! She remains sweet and personable- very much the pocket-pony.

Have some bad news though.. Chevelle lost her foal.. a beautiful typey, long-legged HUGE black filly. Vet is stumped. Only thing she can find is a twist in the cord. Filly never breathed, so must have died in utero. Mare is fine and seems unaffected by it. Another confusing thing is Chevelle is AA- so not supposed to be able to produce black. Very strange all around.


----------



## EliRose

Oh no! That's so awful, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Druydess

EliRose said:


> Oh no! That's so awful, I'm very sorry for your loss.


Thanks hon. It's ok; everything happens for a reason. It's a freak thing, but the mare is fine and that's the most important thing. 
The Vet said that sometimes foals are so active- twisting their cord around them, they impinge their cords and cut off their blood supply. Looks like that may have happened.
Chevelle was thoroughly examined and there was nothing that caused this, nor was it foreseeable or preventable according to the Vet.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm so sorry to hear about Chevelle losing her foal, i'm glad she's ok. Hopefully things will go better next time, if you are going to breed her again. How's Emma doing? Please post some pics of your horses for us when you can.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Chevelle losing her foal, i'm glad she's ok. Hopefully things will go better next time, if you are going to breed her again. How's Emma doing? Please post some pics of your horses for us when you can.


TY HLL. Emma is as big as a house and doing very well. I haven't been able to get decent pics of anyone lately.. they all look like mangey fuzz-buckets..:shock:

Yes..Chevelle will be re-bred to Dream this spring. After seeing that gorgeous filly, this cross is definitely going to happen.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I am sorry for your loss, it is hard to lose what you really want. Some lives are too perfect for the world. I do wonder about the accuracy of the genetic test if Chevelle tested AA, mistakes do happen in the genetics lab.


----------



## Druydess

SunnyDraco said:


> I am sorry for your loss, it is hard to lose what you really want. Some lives are too perfect for the world. I do wonder about the accuracy of the genetic test if Chevelle tested AA, mistakes do happen in the genetics lab.


Thanks Sunny. It was a disappointment, but I have been so fortunate, I can't complain. I agree with you; she was pretty perfect.. 

I wonder about it as well. I will likely re-test her.


----------



## dbarabians

Glad to have you back Druydess.
Sorry to hear about the filly but with Dream and the mare good results are sure to happen.
I am curious about the colour genetics and if you retest her please post the results.
i have yet to test any of mine and now I am more reluctant to do so. 
Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Glad to have you back Druydess.
> Sorry to hear about the filly but with Dream and the mare good results are sure to happen.
> I am curious about the colour genetics and if you retest her please post the results.
> i have yet to test any of mine and now I am more reluctant to do so.
> Shalom


Thanks db; it's nice to be missed. 

Yes- you're right, and the positive thing is that I have a preview of what I expected and I am so not disappointed with what those two can produce. It definitely reinforces the direction I chose.

Don't be reluctant to test. There may be another explanation. The filly wasn't term, so perhaps there are other factors re: color. I know with human babies, a few months before birth hair color can be extremely different than what's exhibited at birth. Not sure if it's the same with horses and even the vet wasn't sure if that was a possibility. I discussed it at length with her, but most people don't test, so she has a limited case study for this particular scenario.
I will have to re-test for my own edification. I test as a rule anyway, but this puzzles me. In any case, lab results are often wrong speaking from my own experience as a nurse, so we'll see if that is the issue. If so, it's just one more addition to the genetic repertoire if Chevelle can produce black. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

I have no interest in testing for colour. I dont breed for it and kind of like to be surprised when the foal arrives.
Star has never sired a red foal so I suspect he is homozygous for black.
I do tell those who are interested in breeding to him that fact but also state I have never had him tested.
Not that I have a problem with others testing . I have turned down more than a few mares because their owners were interested in a black foal not how well their mares and Star would cross. Shalom


----------



## Celeste

Glad to see you back. Sorry about your foal.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I have no interest in testing for colour. I dont breed for it and kind of like to be surprised when the foal arrives.
> Star has never sired a red foal so I suspect he is homozygous for black.
> I do tell those who are interested in breeding to him that fact but also state I have never had him tested.
> Not that I have a problem with others testing . I have turned down more than a few mares because their owners were interested in a black foal not how well their mares and Star would cross. Shalom


I don't go go for breeding/buying for color either. But, I do try to find out all I can genetically by testing, including their genotype. It's one of my curiosities.. :wink: More importantly, I find it necessary to know the status of each horse I breed as far as SCID, etc.
I have turned down a few who wanted to breed to Dream solely because he was black for the same reason you cite.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Glad to see you back. Sorry about your foal.


Thanks Celeste. Great talking to my HF friends again..


----------



## Zexious

I'm sorry to hear about your loss )8


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I test for SCID and and any other disorders as a responsible breeder I need to know those things.
If Star ever sired a stallion prospect then I would probably have him tested prior to sale. Might just increase his price. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I test for SCID and and any other disorders as a responsible breeder I need to know those things.
> If Star ever sired a stallion prospect then I would probably have him tested prior to sale. Might just increase his price. Shalom


I figured you did. :wink:

For anyone who's interested, there's a new testing source on the scene:
Animal Genetics
Equine Testing Service Cost

They are offering combined Combination (CA, LFS, SCID)	
$125.00 US, which is a great price. Mine are already tested or clear by parentage, so I can't really take advantage of it, but maybe others can.

I used them once and their turnaround time was DAYS as opposed to weeks. Friends of mine had the same experience.


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss )8


Thanks for your kindness Zexious.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hey Dru. Any updates?


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> Hey Dru. Any updates?


Fae is becoming more and more beautiful. Her nature is as calm and sweet as always.. 














I started a new thread for her..

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/miss-fae-out-solei-obsidian-dream-372226/


----------

